# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  ՀՀ արդյունաբերությունը` որպես հզոր տնտեսության անհրաժեշտ նախապայման:

## Katka

Այս թեմայում առաջարկում եմ քննարկել, թե արդյունաբերության որ ճյուղը պետք է զարգացնել` տնտեսությունը ամրացնելու համար:
Երբ բուհ-ում սովորում էի, «սովետի» դասախոսները գալիս էին և մեզ` տնտեսությունից անտեղյակներիս, ապացուցում, որ պետք է մեքենաշինությունը զարգացնել: Բա՞ ափսոս չէր սովետը:
Մի քիչ ջահել դասախոսները, ճիշտն ասած, մի տեսակ անտարբեր էին. իրենց հորանջն ու ինքնահաստատման պրոցեսն եմ հիշում: Այդպիսով, ԲՈւՀ-ը ավարտեցի և արդյունաբերությունից այդպես էլ «գլուխ չբերեցի»: Կցանկանայի քննարկել` որ ուղղությամբ գնանք:
Հա, մեկ էլ, ես լրիվ համաձայն եմ, որ անգլուխ ձիավորները քանդել են մեր տնտեսությունը, որ ՀՀ տնտեսությունը քանդվել է (վայ, Artgeo, սմայլիկ չեմ կարում օգտագործել,թե չէ էն սիրտիկներից կդնեի), բայց մի լավ բողոքելուց ու փնովելուց հետո, խնդրում եմ անպայման նշեք ո՞ր ճյուղը և ինչու՞:

----------

Adriano (08.05.2009)

----------


## ministr

Մետալուրգիան, քիմիական արդյունաբերությունը:

Էնքան երկաթի տեսակներ որ Հայաստանն ունի, իրավունք չունի էսքան խեղճ մետալուրգիա ունենալ: Օրինակ մոլիբդենի հանքաքար ենք արտահանում... այնինչ էդ հանքաքարի մեջ կան նաև այլ մետաղներ որոնք կարելի է ասել ձրի տալիս ենք:

Քիմռեակտիվների ահռելի գործարան ունենք, որ եթե չեմ սխալվում 120000$-ով վաճառվեց 90ականներին, թալանվեց ու դեռ ահագին բան կա թալանելու... չեն վերջացրել:Չի աշխատում: ինչու?
Վերջիվերջո քիմիան դա զիզի-պիզի փաթեթավորում չի, որ ասենք եվրոստանդարտներով պետքա լինի: Քիմիական բանաձևա.. վերջացավ: Բայց ամբողջ պրոբլեմը նրանում է, որ մերօրյա սպեկուլյանտները (բիզնեսմեն գաղափարից շատ հեռու են) էժան ներմուծել թանկ ծախելուց էն կողմ չեն հասկանում: Իսկ էդ սպեկուլյանտները խեղդում են տնտեսությունը... պարազիտի նման կպել են ու ծծում են...

----------

Katka (07.05.2009)

----------


## Katka

> Մետալուրգիան, քիմիական արդյունաբերությունը:
> 
> Էնքան երկաթի տեսակներ որ Հայաստանն ունի, իրավունք չունի էսքան խեղճ մետալուրգիա ունենալ: Օրինակ մոլիբդենի հանքաքար ենք արտահանում... այնինչ էդ հանքաքարի մեջ կան նաև այլ մետաղներ որոնք կարելի է ասել ձրի տալիս ենք:
> 
> Քիմռեակտիվների ահռելի գործարան ունենք, որ եթե չեմ սխալվում 120000$-ով վաճառվեց 90ականներին, թալանվեց ու դեռ ահագին բան կա թալանելու... չեն վերջացրել:Չի աշխատում: ինչու?
> Վերջիվերջո քիմիան դա զիզի-պիզի փաթեթավորում չի, որ ասենք եվրոստանդարտներով պետքա լինի: Քիմիական բանաձևա.. վերջացավ: Բայց ամբողջ պրոբլեմը նրանում է, որ մերօրյա սպեկուլյանտները (բիզնեսմեն գաղափարից շատ հեռու են) էժան ներմուծել թանկ ծախելուց էն կողմ չեն հասկանում: Իսկ էդ սպեկուլյանտները խեղդում են տնտեսությունը... պարազիտի նման կպել են ու ծծում են...


Լրիվ համամիտ եմ, պրակտիկաս ԶՊՄԿ-ում անցնելուց այնտեղի տնտեսագետներն էլ բողոքում էին, թեև նշում էին, որ փառք աստծո հումքը գոնե վերամշակվում է. ֆերոմոլիբդեն բան-ման ենք արտահանում և  ոչ թե չվերամշակված հումք:

----------

ministr (07.05.2009)

----------


## ministr

Զարգացած մետալուրգիան ծանր արդյունաբերության արմատներից մեկն է, որը չունենալու դեպքում մեքենաշինության, հաստոցաշինության մասին խոսելն ուղղակի օդ փչել է նշանակում:
Մոլիբդենի հանքաքարի մեջ եթե չեմ սխալվում կա նաև ռենիում, որը չեն անջատում:

----------


## dvgray

Հայաստանին ոչ մի արդյունաբերություն էլ պետք չէ: Այսինքն այն տեսքով, ինչպես որ պատկերացնում է թեմայի հեղինակը:
Հայաստանը բավական է, որ վարի ճիշտ արտաքին ու ներքին քաղաքականություն, և փակուղուց/տուպիկից վերածի տարանցիկ ու քաղաքակրթությունները իրար կապող երկրի, ու մեկ էլ դրա համապատասխան ինֆրաստուկտուրաները ու բանկերը զարգացնի, դա հեիք է մի 2 միլիոն մարդ կուշտ ու երջանիկ պահելու համար: Իսկ մարդիկ կաշխատեն այդ ստրուկտուրաներում:
…
Իսկ կոնկուրենտ արդյունաբերության համար նախ համապատասխան կադրեր Հայաստանում գոյութուն չունեն, երկրորդն էլ համապատասխան միջոցներ/ռեսուրսներ չկան: Ես սա ասում եմ այն դեպքի համար, երբ ենթադրվում է որ կոռուպցիան 0-ական մակարդակի վրա է բերված: Իսկ հիմիկվա "պետության" դեպքում ամեն ինչ անիմաստ է /կարճ ասած/:

----------

Economist (08.05.2009), Grieg (08.05.2009)

----------


## Economist

Իմ կարծիքով Հայաստանի համար զարգացման հեռանկարները փնտրել ծանր արդյունաբերության մեջ մի քիչ սխալ է: Դրա զարգացման համար բացակայում է ամենակարևոր նախադրյալներից մեկը. մեզ համար շատ թանկ կլինի արտադրանքը արտահանելը: Դրա համար նախ պետք է զբաղվել մեր հարևան երկների հետ հարաբերությունների բարելավմամբ: Թե չէ ոչ մի խելքը գլխին ճանապարհ չունենք:
Բացենք սահմանները, զարգացնենք թեթև արդյունաբերությունը, ծառայությունների ոլորտը՝այդ թվում  տուրիզմը, գյուղատնտեսությունը/դրա համար բոլոր նախադրյալները կան/ ու հետո նոր մտածենք արդյունաբերության այլ ճյուղերի մասին:
Հ.Գ. Եթե մի քիչ էլ մտածենք շրջակա միջավայրի մասին, ապա քիմիական գործարանների, երկաթ վերամշակող գործարարնների մասին չենք էլ խոսա: Մեր տարածքը շատ փոքր է, մեր բնակչությունը շատ քիչ է, ժամանակի ընթացքում թունավորվելու, ոչնչանալու համար:

----------


## ministr

Ճանապարհ? Խնդրեմ Իրանի հետ երկաթուղի բացենք..
Իսկ տարանցիկությամբ, նալոգ հավաքելով պետքա աշխատատեղերի հարց լուծենք?
Եթե նայում ենք ճանապարհային խնդիրներին, ապա պետք ընդհանրապես մոռանանք Հայաստանում ինչ որ բան արտադրելու մասին, բայց տենց էլ չի լինի չէ:

Դիվի, ինչ որ ծանոթ բաներ ասեցիր: Տենց ասում էին 90ականներին, մենակ կոնյակով ու ջերմուկով կապրենք: Ոնց կարող ա մեզ արդյունաբերություն պետք չլինի???????? :Shok:  Քաղաքակրթություն կապելով աշխատատեղա բացվում? Իսկ եթե չկա արդյունաբերություն բանկային համակարգը ում պետքա սպասարկի?>??? Բանկերը հիփոթեք սպասարկելով չի որ պետքա զարգանան: Արդեն համարյա հասել ենք նրան որ ունենք քիչ թե շատ նորմալ բանկային համակարգ, բայց սա ոչինչ է, եթե չկա լուրջ արտադրող:
Գյուղատնտեսություն զարգացնելը կարևոր է, բայց կայուն եկամուտ ունենալու համար լուրջ ներդրումներ են պետք, թե չէ թեթև կարկուտ կամ մինուսային ջերմաստիճան ու ` հաջողություն բերք:

----------

Katka (08.05.2009), Morpheus_NS (08.05.2009)

----------


## Katka

> Հայաստանին ոչ մի արդյունաբերություն էլ պետք չէ: Այսինքն այն տեսքով, ինչպես որ պատկերացնում է թեմայի հեղինակը:
> Հայաստանը բավական է, որ վարի ճիշտ արտաքին ու ներքին քաղաքականություն, և փակուղուց/տուպիկից վերածի տարանցիկ ու քաղաքակրթությունները իրար կապող երկրի, ու մեկ էլ դրա համապատասխան ինֆրաստուկտուրաները ու բանկերը զարգացնի, դա հեիք է մի 2 միլիոն մարդ կուշտ ու երջանիկ պահելու համար: Իսկ մարդիկ կաշխատեն այդ ստրուկտուրաներում::


Ինֆրաստրուկտուրանե՞ր: Ու՞մ համար: Ուրիշների՞: Ինֆրաստրուկտուրաների զարգացման համար հիմքեր են պետք:Ես գուցե քաղաքականությունից հեռու եմ, բայց չե՞ս կարծում, որ այս կամ այն քաղաքականությանը տնտեսությունը հրամցելը մեծ ռիսկ է. ճի՞շտ չէր լինի հակառակ ուղղությամբ շարժվել:



> Իսկ կոնկուրենտ արդյունաբերության համար նախ համապատասխան կադրեր Հայաստանում գոյութուն չունեն, երկրորդն էլ համապատասխան միջոցներ/ռեսուրսներ չկան:


Սա պատճառ չէ արդյունաբերությունը չզարգացնելու համար: Սա կարող է միայն սուտ արդարացում լինել, ուրիշ ոչինչ:




> Ես սա ասում եմ այն դեպքի համար, երբ ենթադրվում է որ կոռուպցիան 0-ական մակարդակի վրա է բերված: Իսկ հիմիկվա "պետության" դեպքում ամեն ինչ անիմաստ է /կարճ ասած/:


Անիմաստ չէ: Կոռուպցիան 0-ական չի կարող լինել:





> Իմ կարծիքով Հայաստանի համար զարգացման հեռանկարները փնտրել ծանր արդյունաբերության մեջ մի քիչ սխալ է: Դրա զարգացման համար բացակայում է ամենակարևոր նախադրյալներից մեկը. մեզ համար շատ թանկ կլինի արտադրանքը արտահանելը: Դրա համար նախ պետք է զբաղվել մեր հարևան երկների հետ հարաբերությունների բարելավմամբ: Թե չէ ոչ մի խելքը գլխին ճանապարհ չունենք:
> Բացենք սահմանները, զարգացնենք թեթև արդյունաբերությունը, ծառայությունների ոլորտը՝այդ թվում  տուրիզմը, գյուղատնտեսությունը/դրա համար բոլոր նախադրյալները կան/ ու հետո նոր մտածենք արդյունաբերության այլ ճյուղերի մասին::


Տուրի՞զմ:  :Shok:  Հը՞մ: :Think: Ճիշտ ես.տանենք Թուրքիա Անիի փլատակները ցույց տանք: Ի՞նչ ունենք տուրիզմ զարգացնելու համար:  Սա նենց վիճելի հարց է: Ծառայություննե՞ր: Ասենք ու՞մ ապահովագրենք: 




> Հ.Գ. Եթե մի քիչ էլ մտածենք շրջակա միջավայրի մասին, ապա քիմիական գործարանների, երկաթ վերամշակող գործարարնների մասին չենք էլ խոսա: Մեր տարածքը շատ փոքր է, մեր բնակչությունը շատ քիչ է, ժամանակի ընթացքում թունավորվելու, ոչնչանալու համար:


Չեմ կարող  չհամաձայնել: Թեղուտը վառ օրինակ:  :Ok:  Քաջարանի օդի աղտոտվածության բարձր մակարդակը օրինակ: :Ok:  Բայց գուցե հնարավոր է լավ տեխնոլոգիաների ներդրմամբ նպաստել այդ բացասական կողմերի վերացմանը:

----------


## ministr

Կադրերի հարցը բաց էի թողել...
Եթե պահանջարկ կա, աշխատատեղ կա, ապա կլինի և կադր, մանավանդ որ ունեցել ենք:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Լավ թեմա է, ապրես :Smile: 
Խնդիրը կայանում է նրան, որ մենք չունենք «էժան» ելք դեպի համաշխարհային շուկա, ուստի զարգացնալու այն ճյուղերը, որոնց ինքնարժեքի մեջ տրանսպորտային ծախսերը փոքր տեսակարար կշիռ ունեն: Այսինքն ստացվում է, որ այս տեսանկյունից հեռանկարային են այն ճյուղերը, որոնց արտադրանքը գաբարիտներով փոքր է կամ բարձր գին ունի: Դե դժվար չէ հասկանալ, թե որոնք են այդ ճյուղերը՝ բարձր տեխնոլոգիաներ, թանկարժեք քարերի վերամշակում, քիմիական արդյունաբերություն եւ սենց բաներ(չեմ ասում, որ այս ճյուղերի համար նպաստավոր պայմաններ կան, բայց համենայն դեպս այս ոլորտի խնդիրները լուծելի են):
Մնացած ճյուղերի համար՝ օր. մեքենաշինություն, պետք է ուսումնասիրվի իրանական ու վրացական շուկաները ու եթե հնարավոր լինի, փորձել սկզբի համար  ինչ-որ քայլեր անել այդ շուկաները նվաճելու համար:

----------


## Տատ

Թեթև արդյունաբերություն (տեքստիլ, կոշիկ), *ճշգրիտ սարքեր*, ծրագրավորում...Կադրեր կան և առանց դժվարության կստեղծվեն: Ուղեղը պիտի դառնա կապիտալ՝ դրանից ունենք:
Իսկ ծանր արդյունաբերության համար քանակն է պակասում: Այդ մետաղները, որ անշուշտ կան, այն քանակության չեն, որ տարիներ բավարարեն, մի օր ստիպված կլինենք ներմուծել:
Տուրիզմ:
Շվեյցարիան լավ օրինակ կարոծ է լինել Հայաստանին՝ բնական ռեսուրսները չնչին, բայց NASA-ի սարքավորումը այստեղ է արտադրվում: Իզուր չի Ժամացույսների համբավը՝ դա տաղանդավոր քայլ էր դարասկզբի շատ աղքատ Շվեյցարիան ոտքի կանգնացնելու, առանց մեծ հումքի ունիկալ որակյալ արդյունաբերություն ստեղծելուվ:

----------

Katka (08.05.2009)

----------


## dvgray

Այո, ծանոթ բաներ ես լսում, Մինիստր, հետո՞ ինչ  :Wink: : Եթե այդ ծանոթ բաները շառլատանները չկարողացան իրականացնել, քանի որ ներքին քաղաքականությունը ուղված էր միայն կազմաքանդմանը ու օրվա հացի խնդրի լուծմանը, դա չի նշանակում որ էտ ծանոթ բաները ապուշություն են: 



> Կադրերի հարցը բաց էի թողել...
> Եթե պահանջարկ կա, աշխատատեղ կա, ապա կլինի և կադր, մանավանդ որ ունեցել ենք:


կներես, բայց սա առնվազն տեսական ճոռոմաբանություն է  :Smile: :
Կարծեմ Լենինի խոսքերն են՝ "Կադրերն որոշում եմ ամեն ինչ":
Կրկնում եմ, Հայաստանը համաշխարհային /եվ ոչ թե ռուասկան կամ թուրքնենական/ շուկայում մրցունակ արտադրատեսակ տալու համար կադրեր չունի: 
Երկրորդը, եթե տեսական պատրաստվածություն անգամ ունեն, ապա արտադրական կուլտուրան [/B] շատ ցածր մակարդակի վրա է:
Դա հասկանալու համար պետք է գոնե մեկ անգամ լինել որևէ արտադրական ձեռնարկությունում և նաև հիշել մերը՝ "Երազը", որի արտադրատեսակը աշխատում էր մինչև մոտակա "դիքը"  ու լռվում էր:
…
Իսկ բանկերև հիմնականում պետք է սպասարկեն ինֆրաստուկտուարյին ձեռնարկություններին ու արտաքին տարանցիկ առևտրի խրախուսմանը:

----------


## Տատ

Իսկ ի՞նչ պակաս է ռուսական շուկան: Չափերը մեր և նրանց համեմատել ե՞ս: Պարզ է, որ միայն մի շուկա ունենակը վտանգավոր է, բայց ռուսական շուկա է ձգտում այսօր ամբողջ Եվրոպան, իսկ մենք հայերս եկենք առհամարենք:

----------


## Տատ

Հիմիկվա հգնաժամն ի՞նչ ցույց տվեց: Ամենածանր տուժում է նա, ում փողը հենց փողից է կախված, օդային վիրտուալ դրամական շարժումներից, բանկերի կերած ք...ից:
Նա, ով կոնկրետ արտադրություն, նյութ ունի իր փողի հետևում, շուտ գլուխը կբարձրացնի:

----------

Katka (08.05.2009), Morpheus_NS (11.05.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Իսկ ի՞նչ պակաս է ռուսական շուկան: Չափերը մեր և նրանց համեմատել ե՞ս: Պարզ է, որ միայն մի շուկա ունենակը վտանգավոր է, բայց ռուսական շուկա է ձգտում այսօր ամբողջ Եվրոպան, իսկ մենք հայերս եկենք առհամարենք:


Հարցը բավականին պարզ է:
Որպեսի ռուսական միջավայր / ռուսաստանում շուկա չկա/ մուտք գործեն մեր կարգի երկրները, նրանցից պահանջվում է զրկվել իրենց անկախությունից ու վերջապես պետականությունից: Իսկ այդ տարբերակը ամենավատն է:

----------


## Տատ

> Հարցը բավականին պարզ է:
> Որպեսի ռուսական միջավայր / ռուսաստանում շուկա չկա/ մուտք գործեն մեր կարգի երկրները, նրանցից պահանջվում է զրկվել իրենց անկախությունից ու վերջապես պետականությունից: Իսկ այդ տարբերակը ամենավատն է:


 :Shok: 
բավական է չզրկվել խելքից,  ունենալ իրոք լավ продукт և պարզապես *լավ վաճառական* լինել, համապատասխանել այն համբավին, որը մինչև հիմա հայերին կպած է, բայց որին նրանք վաղուց չեն համապատասխանում:

----------

Katka (08.05.2009)

----------


## ministr

> Այո, ծանոթ բաներ ես լսում, Մինիստր, հետո՞ ինչ : Եթե այդ ծանոթ բաները շառլատանները չկարողացան իրականացնել, քանի որ ներքին քաղաքականությունը ուղված էր միայն կազմաքանդմանը ու օրվա հացի խնդրի լուծմանը, դա չի նշանակում որ էտ ծանոթ բաները ապուշություն են: 
> 
> կներես, բայց սա առնվազն տեսական ճոռոմաբանություն է :
> Կարծեմ Լենինի խոսքերն են՝ "Կադրերն որոշում եմ ամեն ինչ":
> Կրկնում եմ, Հայաստանը համաշխարհային /եվ ոչ թե ռուասկան կամ թուրքնենական/ շուկայում մրցունակ արտադրատեսակ տալու համար կադրեր չունի: 
> Երկրորդը, եթե տեսական պատրաստվածություն անգամ ունեն, ապա արտադրական կուլտուրան [/B] շատ ցածր մակարդակի վրա է:
> Դա հասկանալու համար պետք է գոնե մեկ անգամ լինել որևէ արտադրական ձեռնարկությունում և նաև հիշել մերը՝ "Երազը", որի արտադրատեսակը աշխատում էր մինչև մոտակա "դիքը"  ու լռվում էր:
> …
> Իսկ բանկերև հիմնականում պետք է սպասարկեն ինֆրաստուկտուարյին ձեռնարկություններին ու արտաքին տարանցիկ առևտրի խրախուսմանը:


Դիվի մի հատ օրինակ բերեմ.. սրանից 10 տարի առաջ ում մտքով կարող էր անցնել, որ Հայաստանում հնարավոր է ժամանակակից բոլոր պահանջներին համապատասխանող միկրոսխեմաներ նախագծել? Մոմի լույսով ընկած մասնագետ էին ման գալիս ... Իսկ հլա հիմա նայի տես ինչ վիճակա...Այնպես որ Լենին պապիի խոսքերը սխալ ես հասկանում, ավելի ճիշտ ժամանակավրեպ  ես հասկանում: Կադրեր կան, ուղղակի վերապատրաստման կարիք են զգում: Սովետի ժամանակ ՀԾ, Սալյուտ սիգարետն էլ ծխելու բան չէր, իսկ հիմա լրիվ մրցունակ ծխախոտ է արտադրվում...
Այնպես որ ամեն ինչ էլ կարելի է անել ցանկություն ու կամք է պետք:

Եթե պահանջարկ լինի կադրեր կարելի է պատրաստել: Այնպես որ ճոռոմաբանությունը դա ամեն ինչ ոտը ոտին գցելն ու չորացնելն է, փոխանակ ուղեղ աշխատացնելն ու ելք ման գալը: 
Ճանապարհածախսը թանկ է ապրանքի ինքնարժեքը փոքրացնենք, իննովացիոն տեխնոլոգիաներ կիրառենք: Վերջիվերջո աշխատուժը մեր մոտ դեռ շատ թանկ չէ: Բարձր տեխնոլոգիան մի բանա ուզում.. ԻՆՏԵՐՆԵՏ... 10 տարիա Վրաստանի տրակտորիստը Հայաստանն առանց կապիա թողնում.. դա ել են թուրքերը մեղավոր?

----------

Katka (08.05.2009)

----------


## Rammer

Աշխարհում ամենաթանկ ապրանքը դա տեխնալոգիան է...Պետք է նոր տեխնալոգիաններ արտադրել: Իմ կարծքիով դա Հայաստանում հնարավոր է կազմակերպել: Ես այդպիսի բիոլոգիական ֆիրմա գիտեմ Հայաստանում, որ աշխատում է ԱՄՆ-ի հետ...

----------

Katka (08.05.2009)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Եթե ժամանակակից գիտության տեսանկյունից նայենք` այն ճյուղը պետք է զարգանա, որի համար Հայաստանը ունի մրցակցային առավելություն:
Ընդհանրապես, մրցակցային առավելությունը կարող է պայմանավորված լինել  ռեսուրսներով /բնական ռեսուրսներ, աշխատուժ, աշխարհագրական դիրք եւ բնակլիմայակն պայմաններ.../,  ենթակառուցվածքների զարգացմամբ /սոցիալական եւ պետական ինստիտուտների զարգացման աստիճանով, ինչը կարող է նպաստել տրանսակցիոն ծախսերի ցածր լինելուն/, ազգային առանձնահատկություններով /օրինակ` ինչ-որ յուրահատուկ ապրանքի արտադրություն, որը ուրիշ ոչ մի  ազգ չունի/, ...

Մրցակցություն կարող է ապահովվել կամ ցածր գնով մրցակիցների նկատմամբ, կամ նույն գնի դեպքում ավելի լավ որակներով:

Միակ ռեսուրսը, որ Հայաստնաը այս պահի դրությամբ ունի, դա մարդկային ռեսուրսն է: Այն էլ` եթե կրթական համակարգը ու այլ ենթակառուցվածքները/կապ, տրանսպորտ, դատաիրավական համակարգ/, քաղաքական ու սոցիալական ոլորտները չզարգանան, դա էլ կարող է կորցնել:

----------


## Katka

> Հարցը բավականին պարզ է:
> Որպեսի ռուսական միջավայր / ռուսաստանում շուկա չկա/ մուտք գործեն մեր կարգի երկրները, նրանցից պահանջվում է զրկվել իրենց անկախությունից ու վերջապես պետականությունից: Իսկ այդ տարբերակը ամենավատն է:


Նենց բաներ կասես: Օրինակ, մեր նման ո՞ր մի երկիրն է ճիշտ մտել ռուսաական շուկա, որ կորցրել է իր պետականությունը:  Վերևում նշեցիր, որ լավ արտաքին և ներքին քաղաքականություն է պետք վարել. բա թող վարեն, թող վարեն, որ կարողանանք մեր արտադրանքը վաճառել:  Ընդհակառակը, եթե դու իրենց բան ունենաս առաջարկելու, կախվածության տոկոսը նվազում է: Այդ դեպքում գոնե կասես`Ռուսիո ջան, դուք չէ, կգնամ Գերմանիա: 
Իսկ տարանցիկ երկիր լինելու դեպքում տես քանի երկրի տրամադրությունից ես կախված : Մեկի խելքը մի հիմար բան փչի , ամեն ինչ միանգամից ջրում է հայտնվելու:
Տարանցիկ երկիր լինելու դեպքում կախվածության մեջ ընկնելու գործոնը ավելի մեծ է:

----------


## dvgray

> բավական է չզրկվել խելքից,  ունենալ իրոք լավ продукт և պարզապես *լավ վաճառական* լինել, համապատասխանել այն համբավին, որը մինչև հիմա հայերին կպած է, բայց որին նրանք վաղուց չեն համապատասխանում:


Ես էլ հենց դա եմ ասում: Այսինքն մասամբ:
Մենք երբեք էլ լավ "արտադրող" չենք եղել: 
Իսկ լավ տարանցիկ վաճառական  /սովետի ժամանակվա տերմինով - սպեկուլյանտ  :Jpit:  / եղել ենք կարծում եմ երկար ժամանակ:
Այնպես որ իմ առաջարկածը հենց դա է, որ անենք էն, ինչ որ լավ ենք կարողանում անել ու ինչ որ տեղ էլ դա մեր գեների մեջ է նստած:

----------


## dvgray

> Դիվի մի հատ օրինակ բերեմ.. սրանից 10 տարի առաջ ում մտքով կարող էր անցնել, որ Հայաստանում հնարավոր է ժամանակակից բոլոր պահանջներին համապատասխանող միկրոսխեմաներ նախագծել? Մոմի լույսով ընկած մասնագետ էին ման գալիս ... Իսկ հլա հիմա նայի տես ինչ վիճակա...


Մինիստրմ դու խոսում ես ինժեներական նախագծումների /ռազրաբոտկեքի/ մասին: Իսկ մենք քննարկում ենք արտադրություները: Դրանք *լրիվ*  տարբեր բաներ են  :Smile: :

----------


## dvgray

> Նենց բաներ կասես: Օրինակ, մեր նման ո՞ր մի երկիրն է ճիշտ մտել ռուսաական շուկա, որ կորցրել է իր պետականությունը:  Վերևում նշեցիր, որ լավ արտաքին և ներքին քաղաքականություն է պետք վարել. բա թող վարեն, թող վարեն, որ կարողանանք մեր արտադրանքը վաճառել:  Ընդհակառակը, եթե դու իրենց բան ունենաս առաջարկելու, կախվածության տոկոսը նվազում է: Այդ դեպքում գոնե կասես`Ռուսիո ջան, դուք չէ, կգնամ Գերմանիա: 
> Իսկ տարանցիկ երկիր լինելու դեպքում տես քանի երկրի տրամադրությունից ես կախված : Մեկի խելքը մի հիմար բան փչի , ամեն ինչ միանգամից ջրում է հայտնվելու:
> Տարանցիկ երկիր լինելու դեպքում կախվածության մեջ ընկնելու գործոնը ավելի մեծ է:


Դու մոռանում ես, որ խոսքը գնում է Ռուսաստանի մասին: Իսկ Ռուսաստան ասելով ճիշտ կլինի հասկանանք ռուս չինովնիկ, որը վերջին հաշվով թքած ունի թե ում արտադրանքն է վաճառվում,. եթե այդ ատադրանքի տերը անցել է ռուսական թրի տակով ու նաև տվել է իրեն, չինովնիկին հասանելի բոլոր կաշառքները ու մեծարումները :
…
էլի եմ ասում, մեր "պռիզվանին է" քաղաքակրթություններ կապելը ու դրան մեջ մի քիչ պղտորել ջուրը /շատ քիչ  :Smile: / ու ձուկ բռնելը:

----------


## dvgray

> Միակ ռեսուրսը, որ Հայաստնաը այս պահի դրությամբ ունի, դա մարդկային ռեսուրսն է: Այն էլ` եթե կրթական համակարգը ու այլ ենթակառուցվածքները/կապ, տրանսպորտ, դատաիրավական համակարգ/, քաղաքական ու սոցիալական ոլորտները չզարգանան, դա էլ կարող է կորցնել:


Միանշանակ համաձայն եմ :
 :Smile:

----------


## Տատ

> Մենք երբեք էլ լավ "արտադրող" չենք եղել:


Համաձայն չեմ: Նախ՝ լավ արտադրող եղել ենք միշտ, խալիներից, զարդերից սկսած՝ լամպուշկա ու նաիրիտով վերջացրած: Քաղական գործիչ չենք եղել, այդ արտադրությունը մեզ համար անելու, այլ ոչ թե ուրիշի:

Երկրորդ՝ մենք շատ բան չենք եղել, ընդդիմություն չենք ունեցել, ազնիվ կառավարուլյուն չենք ունեցել...ուրեմն ի՞նչ, չունենա՞նք էլ:

Ի միջի այլոց, ծրագրավորումն ու ռազռաբոտկան էլ փող արժե, պակաս продукт չէ:

----------


## Տատ

Խառնվել ենք իրար, թե ինչու է Հայաստանն ուզում Թուրքիային էլէկտրականություն վաճառի:
Իսկ վա՞տ է, եթե թանկ վաճառի, ուզած պահին էլ կտրի: Նույն բանն էլ՝ Վրաստանին, հենց նրանք մեր ճանապարհները փակեն, լույսն անջատվի:
Ուրիշ բան, որ մենք հիմա անտաղանդ վաճառական ենք, էժան կվաճառենք, էդ էժանի փողն էլ ամիսներով չենք ստանա, երբ ուզում ես կտրի, մեկ ա իրենց քյար ա:

Հիշենք, մարդկային պատմության մեջ առևտուրը միշտ էլ առաջնական է եղել քաղաքականությանը և կուլտուրային: Եթե Մեդիչիների ընտանիքի խելացի ու անվախ վաճառականները չլինեին, Ֆլորենցիայի հանրապետությունը և ամբողջ եվրոպական Վերածնունդը վայ թե չլիներ:
Էլ չասած նավթն ու գազն ու դրանց հետևանքները:

Սկզբից վաճառի մի անհրաժեշտ լավ բան, հետո՝ կախվածությունն օգտագործի:
Բայց խաբել պետք չէ, ապրանքը պետք է իրոք լավը լինի:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> կներես, բայց սա առնվազն տեսական ճոռոմաբանություն է


Դիվ ջան, Մինիստրը ճիշտ ա: Կադրերը հաստատ որոշիչ գործոն չեն :Smile:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Հարցը բավականին պարզ է:
> Որպեսի ռուսական միջավայր / ռուսաստանում շուկա չկա/ մուտք գործեն մեր կարգի երկրները, նրանցից պահանջվում է զրկվել իրենց անկախությունից ու վերջապես պետականությունից: Իսկ այդ տարբերակը ամենավատն է:


Լավ էլի, խի ասենք Լաոսը ռուսական ՇՈՒԿԱ մուտք չու՞նի կամ ասենք Թայլանդը:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Դիվի մի հատ օրինակ բերեմ.. սրանից 10 տարի առաջ ում մտքով կարող էր անցնել, որ Հայաստանում հնարավոր է ժամանակակից բոլոր պահանջներին համապատասխանող միկրոսխեմաներ նախագծել? Մոմի լույսով ընկած մասնագետ էին ման գալիս ... Իսկ հլա հիմա նայի տես ինչ վիճակա...Այնպես որ Լենին պապիի խոսքերը սխալ ես հասկանում, ավելի ճիշտ ժամանակավրեպ  ես հասկանում: Կադրեր կան, ուղղակի վերապատրաստման կարիք են զգում: Սովետի ժամանակ ՀԾ, Սալյուտ սիգարետն էլ ծխելու բան չէր, իսկ հիմա լրիվ մրցունակ ծխախոտ է արտադրվում...
> Այնպես որ ամեն ինչ էլ կարելի է անել ցանկություն ու կամք է պետք:
> 
> Եթե պահանջարկ լինի կադրեր կարելի է պատրաստել: Այնպես որ ճոռոմաբանությունը դա ամեն ինչ ոտը ոտին գցելն ու չորացնելն է, փոխանակ ուղեղ աշխատացնելն ու ելք ման գալը: 
> Ճանապարհածախսը թանկ է ապրանքի ինքնարժեքը փոքրացնենք, իննովացիոն տեխնոլոգիաներ կիրառենք: Վերջիվերջո աշխատուժը մեր մոտ դեռ շատ թանկ չէ: Բարձր տեխնոլոգիան մի բանա ուզում.. ԻՆՏԵՐՆԵՏ... 10 տարիա Վրաստանի տրակտորիստը Հայաստանն առանց կապիա թողնում.. դա ել են թուրքերը մեղավոր?


Ընդհանուր առմամբ մտածելակերպդ դուրս շատ ա գալիս:
Մտածել ու գործել ա պետք: :Wink:

----------

ministr (11.05.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ընդհակառակը, եթե դու իրենց բան ունենաս առաջարկելու, կախվածության տոկոսը նվազում է: Այդ դեպքում գոնե կասես`Ռուսիո ջան, դուք չէ, կգնամ Գերմանիա:


Էս մասի հետ համաձայն չեմ, ընդհակառակը իրանք կարող են սպառնալ, որ շուկայի մուտքը անհասանելի կդարձնեն, ինչպես Թուրքիան է անում ԱՄՆ-ի հետ:

----------


## ministr

> Մինիստրմ դու խոսում ես ինժեներական նախագծումների /ռազրաբոտկեքի/ մասին: Իսկ մենք քննարկում ենք արտադրություները: Դրանք *լրիվ*  տարբեր բաներ են :


Ապեր ես խոսում եմ *կադրերի* մասին

----------


## Economist

> Ճանապարհ? Խնդրեմ Իրանի հետ երկաթուղի բացենք..
> Իսկ տարանցիկությամբ, նալոգ հավաքելով պետքա աշխատատեղերի հարց լուծենք?
> Եթե նայում ենք ճանապարհային խնդիրներին, ապա պետք ընդհանրապես մոռանանք Հայաստանում ինչ որ բան արտադրելու մասին, բայց տենց էլ չի լինի չէ:


Ինչ-որ բան չէ, այլ հաստոցներ ու ծանր արդյուանբերությանը վերաբերվող ապրանքներ :Ok:  Թե չէ, օդային ինչքա՜ն ճանապարհներ կան: Բայց արդյո՞ք դա նպատակահարմար է ծանր արդյունաբերություն զարգացնելու համար…



> Տուրի՞զմ:  Հը՞մ:Ճիշտ ես.տանենք Թուրքիա Անիի փլատակները ցույց տանք: Ի՞նչ ունենք տուրիզմ զարգացնելու համար: Սա նենց վիճելի հարց է: Ծառայություննե՞ր: Ասենք ու՞մ ապահովագրենք:


Պարտադիր չի, որ տուրիստը գնա ինչ-որ երկիր փլատակ տեսնելու համար :LOL:  Մի թերագնահատիր քո երկիրը: Լսած կա՞ս էքսրիմ տուրիզմի մասին: Կամ խաբա՞ր էս, որ ինչքան հետաքրքիր հուշարձաններ ու եկեղեցիներ կան մեր փոքր երկրում:

----------


## T!gran

Միանշանակ պետք է զարգացնել Տեղեկատվական տեխնոլոգիաների ոլորտը, հնարավորինս չափով թույլ չտալ լավ կադրերի դուրս գալը երկրից, սա այն բնագավառներից է ,որը շրջափակման պայմաններում չի տուժի

----------

Morpheus_NS (11.05.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Պարտադիր չի, որ տուրիստը գնա ինչ-որ երկիր փլատակ տեսնելու համար Մի թերագնահատիր քո երկիրը: Լսած կա՞ս էքսրիմ տուրիզմի մասին: Կամ խաբա՞ր էս, որ ինչքան հետաքրքիր հուշարձաններ ու եկեղեցիներ կան մեր փոքր երկրում:


Ճիշտ ա մեր սպասարկումը զբուսաշրջիկների համար լրիվ էքստրիմ ա: Ավելի էքստրիմալ են մեր հյուրանոցների ու հանգստյան տների գները:  :Jpit:

----------


## Տատ

> Ճիշտ ա մեր սպասարկումը զբուսաշրջիկների համար լրիվ էքստրիմ ա:


Այ հենց դա էլ կարելի է զարգացնել: :Smile: 
Եվ ստեղծել նաև միջին զբոսաշրջիկին մատչելի հյուրանոցներ, երեք աստղ, բեդ էնդ բրեկֆաստ և այլն...Հիմա արդեն կան տուրեր Շվեյգարիայից՝ եշով-ձիով արշավ սարերում, շատ գեղեցիկ ուղիներով: Ես երազում եմ, որ կամպինգներ ստեղծվեն, որ պլոճիկ ունենայի, ինքս կփորձեի:
Տուրիզմի վտանգը բնական միջավայրի ապականումն է, հենց փողի հոտ են առնում, սար ու ձոր չեն ափսոսի գոլֆ ու լյուքս հյուրանոց սարքելու: Պետական մոտեցում է պետք, սահմանափակումներով:

----------

Economist (11.05.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Այ հենց դա էլ կարելի է զարգացնել:
> Եվ ստեղծել նաև միջին զբոսաշրջիկին մատչելի հյուրանոցներ, երեք աստղ, բեդ էնդ բրեկֆաստ և այլն...


Մեր 5 աստղանի հյուրանոցներն են բեդ էնդ բրեկֆաստ, բայց հեր մատչելի չեն :Jpit:

----------


## Տատ

Մորֆեուս, մեր 5 աստղանի հյուրանոցներն ավելի ճոռո են, քան Հիլտոնը: Զզվում եմ այդ բիրդան-աղայական 5 աստղից: Երբ սպասրկողն անում է ամեն ինչ, որ դու հյուրը հանկարծ չմտածի, որ դիմացինը սպասրկող է, չէ՞ որ սովորական սպասարկող լինելն ամոթ է: Մեր կադրերը դեռ չեն գտել միջինը՝ ոչ բարձրագույն կրթությունը հյուրի աչքը կոխել, ոչ էլ քանակը մտնել: Այդ բնագավառում ահագին գործ կա:
Եվրոպական սովորական տուրիստն այլ բանի է սովոր և պետք չէ նրան «փչացնել»

----------

Morpheus_NS (12.05.2009)

----------


## Economist

> Ճիշտ ա մեր սպասարկումը զբուսաշրջիկների համար լրիվ էքստրիմ ա: Ավելի էքստրիմալ են մեր հյուրանոցների ու հանգստյան տների գները:


Իսկ քո կարծիքով, ավելի հեշտ է ծանր արդյունաբերությունը զարգացնել, թե՞ ծառայությունների ոլորտը :Think:

----------


## ministr

Դժվարա ասել, որովհետև երկուսի համար էլ խելք ա պետք, որը մեր սպեկուլյանտները չունեն:

----------


## dvgray

> Ապեր ես խոսում եմ *կադրերի* մասին


Դրանք *լրիվ* ուրիշ կադրեր են:
Արտադրությունը ու ստեղծագործող ինժիներիան պահանջում են ուրիշ մոտեցումներ, տեխնիկա ու կուլտուրա:
…
Փաստ է, որ մի հատ ննջասենյակում նստած կարելի ի շատ հանճարեղ բաներ նախագծել ու հետո էլ վաճառել լավ գնով, իսկ արտադրել խոհանոցում անհեթեթություն է  :Wink: :

----------


## Katka

> Ես էլ հենց դա եմ ասում: Այսինքն մասամբ:
> Մենք երբեք էլ լավ "արտադրող" չենք եղել: 
> Իսկ լավ տարանցիկ վաճառական  /սովետի ժամանակվա տերմինով - սպեկուլյանտ  / եղել ենք կարծում եմ երկար ժամանակ:
> Այնպես որ իմ առաջարկածը հենց դա է, որ անենք էն, ինչ որ լավ ենք կարողանում անել ու ինչ որ տեղ էլ դա մեր գեների մեջ է նստած:



Չենք եղել` դեռ չի նշանակում, որ չենք կարող լինել. այն, ինչ սովետն էր թելադրում, դա դեռ մերը չէ: Պետք չէ ենթակայի գաղափարը թողնել մեր մեջ, դրանից թեև դժվարություններով, բայց պետք է ձերբազատվել: Սովետին ոնց ձեռք է տվել այնպես էլ արել ես. Դրա համար դեռ հարց է դու լավ առևտրական ես, թե ուղղակի ենթակա:




> Էս մասի հետ համաձայն չեմ, ընդհակառակը իրանք կարող են սպառնալ, որ շուկայի մուտքը անհասանելի կդարձնեն, ինչպես Թուրքիան է անում ԱՄՆ-ի հետ:


Մորֆիուս, ես չեմ փաստում, որ պետք է մոռանալ ճիշտ քաղաքականությունը: Տվյալ դեպքում դիվանագիտությունն ունի առաջնային դեր: ՈՒ բոլոր քո խաղաքարտերը պետք է կարաղանաս օգտագործել: Բայց խաղաքարտ պետք է դառնա նաև որակյալ արտադրանքը: 
Բացի այդ որակյալ, լավ արտադրանքի առանձնահատկությունն էլ այն է, որ այն չպետք է ուղղել մի շուկա, պետք է անընդհատ փնտրել ալտերնատիվներ: 
Հետո, մրջյունը փղի հետ մի համեմատիր: Ամեն դեպքում այնքան ենք ստրուկի գաղափարով շարժվել, որ հիմա առավելագույնը, որ կարող ենք անել սուսուփուս մեր գործերը առաջ տանել: Ամեն դեպքում թուրքերը որքան էլ, որ բարբարոս են, նրանք միշտ խաղաքարտերը իրենց ձեռքում են պահել :Smile:

----------


## Katka

> Դու մոռանում ես, որ խոսքը գնում է Ռուսաստանի մասին: Իսկ Ռուսաստան ասելով ճիշտ կլինի հասկանանք ռուս չինովնիկ, որը վերջին հաշվով թքած ունի թե ում արտադրանքն է վաճառվում,. եթե այդ ատադրանքի տերը անցել է ռուսական թրի տակով ու նաև տվել է իրեն, չինովնիկին հասանելի բոլոր կաշառքները ու մեծարումները :
> …
> էլի եմ ասում, մեր "պռիզվանին է" քաղաքակրթություններ կապելը ու դրան մեջ մի քիչ պղտորել ջուրը /շատ քիչ / ու ձուկ բռնելը:


Գուցե երազկոտ եմ, բայց վստահ եմ, որ կարողանաս որակյալ արտադրանք արտադրել, ռուս չինովնիկների բերանը կմնա բաց: Կարևորը լավ, որակյալ արտադրության կազմեկրպումն է: Բացի այդ, հիմա յուրաքնաչյուր երկիր ձգտում է տեղական շուկայի պահանջները բավարարել սեփական ուժերի հաշվին: Իսկ ինչու՞  մենք չենք ուզում, ինչու՞  ենք ուզում մնալ ենթակա: (և ներքին խառնաշփոթին, և արտաքին կարգ ու կանոնին)




> Պարտադիր չի, որ տուրիստը գնա ինչ-որ երկիր փլատակ տեսնելու համար Մի թերագնահատիր քո երկիրը: Լսած կա՞ս էքսրիմ տուրիզմի մասին: Կամ խաբա՞ր էս, որ ինչքան հետաքրքիր հուշարձաններ ու եկեղեցիներ կան մեր փոքր երկրում:


Մենք ունենք հարուստ մշակույթ, բայց չունենք տարրական կուլտուրա:  Բայց թողնենք մի կողմ մեր տարրական, չոբան հավայի սպասարկումները, դա էլ ժամանակի ու նյարդերի, փողի հարց է:Ուզում եմ զերծ մնալ այս առումով սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքիցս, միայն թե պետք է նշեմ` հսկայական ջանքեր պետք է տարվեն դիվանագիտության ուղղությամբ: Հուսանք ու սպասենք: Ամեն դեպքում, եվրոպացին նախընտրում է հայկական հյուրանոցում չմտածել ադրբեջանցու մասին:  :Smile:  



> Այ հենց դա էլ կարելի է զարգացնել:
> Եվ ստեղծել նաև միջին զբոսաշրջիկին մատչելի հյուրանոցներ, երեք աստղ, բեդ էնդ բրեկֆաստ և այլն...Հիմա արդեն կան տուրեր Շվեյգարիայից՝ եշով-ձիով արշավ սարերում, շատ գեղեցիկ ուղիներով: Ես երազում եմ, որ կամպինգներ ստեղծվեն, որ պլոճիկ ունենայի, ինքս կփորձեի:
> Տուրիզմի վտանգը բնական միջավայրի ապականումն է, հենց փողի հոտ են առնում, սար ու ձոր չեն ափսոսի գոլֆ ու լյուքս հյուրանոց սարքելու: Պետական մոտեցում է պետք, սահմանափակումներով:


Այ սա երկրորդ լուրջ հարցն է թերևս տուրիզմի ոլորտում. ու՞ մ է հասնելու ամենալավ մասը: 

Հ.Գ. Բայց ես տուրիզմը չեմ ցանկանում դիտարկել արդյունաբերության ալտերնատիվ:

----------


## Տատ

> Այ սա երկրորդ լուրջ հարցն է թերևս տուրիզմի ոլորտում. ու՞ մ է հասնելու ամենալավ մասը:


Հիմա՞, թե ազնիվ կառավարության դեպքում: :Think: 


> Հ.Գ. Բայց ես տուրիզմը չեմ ցանկանում դիտարկել արդյունաբերության ալտերնատիվ:


Ալտերնատիվ չէ, լրացնող:
Շվեյցարիան չունի հումք: Ունի լավ բնություն և գյուղատնտեսություն, բայց բոլորովին неконкурентоспособный , երկիրը փոքր է, արտադրանքը՝ թանկ:

Երկրի երեք սյունն են՝ բանկերը, տեխնոլոգիան ու ճշգրիտ սարքերի արտադրությունը, տուրիզմը: Ոչ մեկն առանձին չի ձգի, միասին՝ այո:

Մի զայրացեք մեր երկրների համեմատությանս համար, ահավոր նման ենք:

----------


## ministr

> Դրանք *լրիվ* ուրիշ կադրեր են:
> Արտադրությունը ու ստեղծագործող ինժիներիան պահանջում են ուրիշ մոտեցումներ, տեխնիկա ու կուլտուրա:
> …
> Փաստ է, որ մի հատ ննջասենյակում նստած կարելի ի շատ հանճարեղ բաներ նախագծել ու հետո էլ վաճառել լավ գնով, իսկ արտադրել խոհանոցում անհեթեթություն է :


Տենց էլ չջոկիր ինչ եմ ասում...  :Think: 
Ասում եմ եթե պահանջարկ լինի կադրեր ստեղծելը ժամանակի հարց ա: 
Ինչ կռուտոյ հաստոց ուզում ես բեր, խելքը գլխին մի երկու հոգի ուղարկում ես սովորելու  ու ինչ որ ժամանակից սկսում են աշխատացնել, կամ էլ էդ հաստոց արտադրողը մարդա ուղարկում որ խոդի գցի... 
Մասնագիտություններ բուհերում ունենք, որոնք հիմքը տալիս են, իսկ մնացածը արդեն տեխնիկական նորամուծություններ են:

----------

Morpheus_NS (12.05.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Տենց էլ չջոկիր ինչ եմ ասում... 
> Ասում եմ եթե պահանջարկ լինի կադրեր ստեղծելը ժամանակի հարց ա: 
> Ինչ կռուտոյ հաստոց ուզում ես բեր, խելքը գլխին մի երկու հոգի ուղարկում ես սովորելու  ու ինչ որ ժամանակից սկսում են աշխատացնել, կամ էլ էդ հաստոց արտադրողը մարդա ուղարկում որ խոդի գցի... 
> Մասնագիտություններ բուհերում ունենք, որոնք հիմքը տալիս են, իսկ մնացածը արդեն տեխնիկական նորամուծություններ են:


Ես կարծում եմ "ջոկի":
…
Էլի եմ ասում: Արտադրությունը պահանջում ա լրիվ ուրիշ հատկությունների, քան է ինժիներիան կամ արվեստը:
Աշխարհում հայտնի է գերմանական ու ճապոնական/չինական/սինգապուրյան արտադրական ուժը: մնացածը "բրեխնյա" է, Նույնիսկ ամերիկյանը: Իսկ դու մեր անպարտաճանաչ ու թամբալ ասիական էությանը ուզում ես փաթաթել  արտադրություն՞:
 Չի ստացվի: 
Էլի եմ ասում: Սաղ նորմալ երկրները անում են էն,  ինչ որ իրանց մոտ տրադիցիոն լավ ա ստացվում, այլ ոչ թե են, ինչ որ խելքներին մոմենտի տակ փչում է:
Նույնիսկ հույների պես ազգը մի հատ "տռուսիկ" չի արտադրում ու ոտից գլուխ արդյունաբերական մասով ներմուծող երկիր ա:

----------


## dvgray

> Գուցե երազկոտ եմ, բայց վստահ եմ, որ կարողանաս որակյալ արտադրանք արտադրել, ռուս չինովնիկների բերանը կմնա բաց: Կարևորը լավ, որակյալ արտադրության կազմեկրպումն է:


Ինչքան էլ երազկոտ լինես, սենց երազը անհավանական երազների շարքից է: Որ 
*լավ, որակյալ արտադրության կազմակերպենք*

----------


## ministr

> Ես կարծում եմ "ջոկի":
> …
> Էլի եմ ասում: Արտադրությունը պահանջում ա լրիվ ուրիշ հատկությունների, քան է ինժիներիան կամ արվեստը:
> Աշխարհում հայտնի է գերմանական ու ճապոնական/չինական/սինգապուրյան արտադրական ուժը: մնացածը "բրեխնյա" է, Նույնիսկ ամերիկյանը: Իսկ դու մեր անպարտաճանաչ ու թամբալ ասիական էությանը ուզում ես փաթաթել  արտադրություն՞:
>  Չի ստացվի: 
> Էլի եմ ասում: Սաղ նորմալ երկրները անում են էն,  ինչ որ իրանց մոտ տրադիցիոն լավ ա ստացվում, այլ ոչ թե են, ինչ որ խելքներին մոմենտի տակ փչում է:
> Նույնիսկ հույների պես ազգը մի հատ "տռուսիկ" չի արտադրում ու ոտից գլուխ արդյունաբերական մասով ներմուծող երկիր ա:


Էդ "թամբալ ասիական" էությամբ բանվորը արտադրություն ճիշտ կազմակերպման դեպքում լավ էլ կարող է նորմալ արտադրանք տալ: Վերջիվերջո, հո տուն սարքել չի որ ասի  1 շաբաթից կպրծնեմ 2 ամիս տևի,.,,

----------


## Տատ

> Ինչքան էլ երազկոտ լինես, սենց երազը անհավանական երազների շարքից է: Որ 
> *լավ, որակյալ արտադրության կազմակերպենք*


Սկսում եմ ջղայնանալ:Ինձ թվում է, դու արդեն որակ ստեղծելու ազգի ընդունակությունն ես հարցի տակ դնում, ոչ թե քաղաքական պայմանները: :Angry2: 
Հույնը կամ վրացին երբեք արտադրող չեն եղել, թերևս բացի գինուց ու զեյթունից:
Հայը ՝ միշտ, բոլոր վայրերում ու պայմաններում:

----------


## Katka

> Ինչքան էլ երազկոտ լինես, սենց երազը անհավանական երազների շարքից է: Որ 
> *լավ, որակյալ արտադրության կազմակերպենք*


Դիվ ջան, անհավանական չի: Ես անհավանական երազանք եմ համարում հայ քաղաքակիրթ դիվանագիտությունը, որից, թերևս, իմ երազանքներն էլ  անհավանական են դառնում:

----------


## dvgray

> Սկսում եմ ջղայնանալ:Ինձ թվում է, դու արդեն որակ ստեղծելու ազգի ընդունակությունն ես հարցի տակ դնում, ոչ թե քաղաքական պայմանները:


Դա քեզ թվում է: Մենք կարողանում ենք որակյալ միջին հզորության առևվտուր կազմակերպել: 
Երևի լսած կլինես, որ քաղքականությունը ու տնտեսությունը մի բառով են հաճախ արտահայտվում- Քաղաքատնտեսություն: Ստեղից կարելի է հետևել, որ երկուսն էլ իրար կապնված են:




> Հույնը կամ վրացին երբեք արտադրող չեն եղել, թերևս բացի գինուց ու զեյթունից:
> Հայը ՝ միշտ, բոլոր վայրերում ու պայմաններում:


Որ քո լոգիկայով գնանք, այսիքն նաիրիտ, կոշիկ- մոշիկ /անորակ ու անպետք 100 -ից 99-ում/ ,ապա մենակ Քութաիսի քաղաքում ավելի մեծ արտադրական հզորություններ կային քան ամբողջ Հայաստանում: Իսկ Ադրբեջանի մասին էլ չխոսամ: Հիմա ինչ է, Ադրբեջանը արտադրող երկիր է՞: Մոռացեք սովետական անպետ ու անորակ արտադրանքը, որի ասենք հաստոցները գնում էին արտասահմանում մենակ նրա համար ու մեջի մետաղը հալացնեն ու օգտագործեն մեքենաշինության մեջ:

----------


## dvgray

> Դիվ ջան, անհավանական չի: Ես անհավանական երազանք եմ համարում հայ քաղաքակիրթ դիվանագիտությունը, որից, թերևս, իմ երազանքներն էլ  անհավանական են դառնում:


հարց այն է, որ Ձեր կարդալուց ես եզրակացրել եմ, որ իրականում ոչ մեկտ էլ ոչ մի նորմալ արդատրական ձեռնարկութուն չեք տեսել, որտեղ փակվում է լրիվ ցիկլը, սկսած գիտական հետազոտություննից մինչև պատրաստի արտադրանքի առաքում ինետով սպառողի տուն:

----------


## dvgray

> Էդ "թամբալ ասիական" էությամբ բանվորը արտադրություն ճիշտ կազմակերպման դեպքում լավ էլ կարող է նորմալ արտադրանք տալ: Վերջիվերջո, հո տուն սարքել չի որ ասի  1 շաբաթից կպրծնեմ 2 ամիս տևի,.,,


չի կարող: մի օր, երկու օր, մեկ շաբաթ… իսկ հետո էլի կեղտը քսելու է դեմքին ու առավոտվանից երեկո պերեկուր անի ու "թազա" գործի տեղ ման գալով միտքը զբաղվի, համարելով որ ես գործ չի: Գնա ցանկացած տեղ ու նայի թե ոնց է աշխատում հայ աշխատավորը /ինկատի ունեմ հայկական ցանկացած ձեռնարկություն կամ շինարարական օբյեկտ/ ու քեզ էլ պարզ կլինի թե ինչ եմ ասում:

----------


## ministr

Ժողովուրդ տեսել եք, Որ Հռոմ խանութում հայտնաբերել էին կեղծ Zilli հագուստ, բայց որը որակով չէր զիջում իսկական Zilli-ին (օրինակ մի սովորական կիսաթև մայկան արժի մոտ $1500): Ու գիտեք էդ կեղծ ապրանքը որտեղ էին կարել? Ինչ որ մեկը Երևանում տանը նստել կարել էր: Դե հիմա պատկերացրեք տենց ֆաբրիկա լինի...

Դիվի, եթե մարդն աշխատում ա նորմալ տեղ, նորմալ էլ փող ա ստանում, ու իրա արածից էլ գոհ ա մնում ապա ուրիշ գործ ման չի գալիս:
Դու շինարարական օբյեկտով ինչի ես չափում???? Գնա մտի ադամանդագործական ձեռնարկություններ, ոսկերչական, թեկուզ Սիգարոնը.. ինչա վատա?

----------


## dvgray

> Դիվի, եթե մարդն աշխատում ա նորմալ տեղ, նորմալ էլ փող ա ստանում, ու իրա արածից էլ գոհ ա մնում ապա ուրիշ գործ ման չի գալիս:


Փողը շատ հարաբերական բան է: Մի երկու օրում սովորում ես ու վերջ: Ու մոտիվացիոն առումով ոչ մի նորմալ մենեջմենթ էլ հույսը չի դնում իր աշխատողին փողով մոտիվացնելու վար: խոսքը իհարկե չի գնում մինիմում կենսապայմաններց ցածր վարձատրման մասին:
Օրինակ մեր մոտի հայերը նույն ձևի դժգոհ են իրանց ստեղի 3000 դոլար աշխատավաձից ոնց որ Երևանի իրանց 100 դոլարից:

----------


## dvgray

> Դու շինարարական օբյեկտով ինչի ես չափում???? Գնա մտի ադամանդագործական ձեռնարկություններ, ոսկերչական, թեկուզ Սիգարոնը.. ինչա վատա?


Ադամանդագործակա շատ եմ մտել: Շաաատ շատ  :Smile: : Ցանկացած աշխատող իրան զգում ա աշխարհի ամենադժբախտ մարդը, որ էտ ադամանդները գողանալ չի կարողանում  :LOL: 
 Սիգարոնգը չեմ մտել:

----------


## Katka

> հարց այն է, որ Ձեր կարդալուց ես եզրակացրել եմ, որ իրականում ոչ մեկտ էլ ոչ մի նորմալ արդատրական ձեռնարկութուն չեք տեսել, որտեղ փակվում է լրիվ ցիկլը, սկսած գիտական հետազոտություննից մինչև պատրաստի արտադրանքի առաքում ինետով սպառողի տուն:


Գուցե հիմա ես օրինակ չկարողանամ բերել քո պատկերացրած արտադրական ձեռնարկության , բայց մի բան հաստատ գիտեմ. այն , որ այդ ձեռնարկությունները չկան, դա մեր անկարողության պատճառով չէ: Ինչից է, որ հային հնարավորություն են տալիս այլ երկրներում, նրանք և լավ գիտական նորույթների հեղինակներ են դառնում, և նպաստում են այլոց երկրի զարգացմանը: *Պայմանների բացակայությունը դեռ չի նշանակում անկարողություն:*  Թող ապահովեն պայմաններ, դրանից հետո կասես` լավ արտադրող ենք, թե չէ:

----------


## ministr

Գողանալը մի կողմ, բայց ադամանդը նորմալ մշակում է չէ... огранка-ն ճիշտ ա տալիս, ու էդ ադամանդը չի զիջում Իսրայելի մշակած ադամանդին:

----------


## dvgray

> Գուցե հիմա ես օրինակ չկարողանամ բերել քո պատկերացրած արտադրական ձեռնարկության , բայց մի բան հաստատ գիտեմ. այն , որ այդ ձեռնարկությունները չկան, դա մեր անկարողության պատճառով չէ: Ինչից է, որ հային հնարավորություն են տալիս այլ երկրներում, նրանք և լավ գիտական նորույթների հեղինակներ են դառնում, և նպաստում են այլոց երկրի զարգացմանը: *Պայմանների բացակայությունը դեռ չի նշանակում անկարողություն:*  Թող ապահովեն պայմաններ, դրանից հետո կասես` լավ արտադրող ենք, թե չէ:


էլի խառնում եք:
հայը Հայաստանում էլ գիտությամբ զբաղել է ու շարունակում է զբաղվել:
Խոսքը արտադրության մասին է:

----------


## Տատ

Համաձայն եմ, թերևս մի քերականական ուղղումով :Smile: 


> Թող ապահովենք պայմաններ, դրանից հետո կասես` լավ արտադրող ենք, թե չէ:


Իսկ ԴՎ -ին կարդալով առաջարկում եմ իզուր չերազել կամ առաջարկել, այլ հիմիկվանից մոխիր լցնել գլխներիս ու մազերներս պոկել: Միևնույն է, բան չի ստացվելու:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Իսկ քո կարծիքով, ավելի հեշտ է ծանր արդյունաբերությունը զարգացնել, թե՞ ծառայությունների ոլորտը


Հեշտ ի՞նչ առումով՝ ժամանակի՞, ծախսերի՞....

----------


## Katka

> էլի խառնում եք:
> հայը Հայաստանում էլ գիտությամբ զբաղել է ու շարունակում է զբաղվել:
> Խոսքը արտադրության մասին է:


Ուղղեմ ` գիտաարտադրական նորույթներ. գիտական աշխատանքների արդյունքում կարող են նաև ծնվել արտադրական նորույթներ:Ես դա նկատի ունեի:

----------


## Katka

> Համաձայն եմ, թերևս մի քերականական ուղղումով
> 
> Իսկ ԴՎ -ին կարդալով առաջարկում եմ իզուր չերազել կամ առաջարկել, այլ հիմիկվանից մոխիր լցնել գլխներիս ու մազերներս պոկել: Միևնույն է, բան չի ստացվելու:


Շատ ճիշտ նշեցիր, Տատ ջան, *ԱՊԱՀՈՎԵՆՔ*:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Ժողովուրդ խնդիրները շատ են, բայց պետք ա դրանք բաժանել հիմնական եւ ածանցյալ, լուծելի եւ ոչ լուծելի խմբերի, հետո որոշել, թե ինչ քայլերով կարելի է հասնել խնդիրների լուծմանը: Ըստ իս ամենահիմնական խնդիրն այսօր մեր աշխարհագրական դիրքն է ու քաղաքական դրությունը տարածաշրջանում: Արդյունաբերաության շատ ճյուղեր ՀՀ փոքր շուկայով չեն կարող բավարարվել, իսկ արտահանումը թանկ է հասկանալի պատճառներով: Քանի որ մեր աշխարհագրական դիրքը չենք կարող փոխել, ուստի պետք ջանքերն ուղղենք քաղաքական իրավիճական շտկելու վրա: Սա իհարկե քիչ հավանական է թվում, բայց ուրիշ ելք չկա:

----------


## Katka

> Ժողովուրդ խնդիրները շատ են, բայց պետք ա դրանք բաժանել հիմնական եւ ածանցյալ, լուծելի եւ ոչ լուծելի խմբերի, հետո որոշել, թե ինչ քայլերով կարելի է հասնել խնդիրների լուծմանը: Ըստ իս ամենահիմնական խնդիրն այսօր մեր աշխարհագրական դիրքն է ու քաղաքական դրությունը տարածաշրջանում: Արդյունաբերաության շատ ճյուղեր ՀՀ փոքր շուկայով չեն կարող բավարարվել, իսկ արտահանումը թանկ է հասկանալի պատճառներով: Քանի որ մեր աշխարհագրական դիրքը չենք կարող փոխել, ուստի պետք ջանքերն ուղղենք քաղաքական իրավիճական շտկելու վրա: Սա իհարկե քիչ հավանական է թվում, բայց ուրիշ ելք չկա:


Աշխարհագրական դիրքը և տարածաշրջանային խնդիրները մենք լուծողը չենք: Մենք պետք է սկսենք ներքինից: Նախ ներքին կուխնիան մի լավ լվանալ, հետո մտածել տարածաշրջանային հարցերի մասին: Մենք ինքներս ամեն ինչ լղոզել ենք: Ոլորտների մեծ մասը մոնոպոլացված է: Գործ սկսելը դաբրո տալով է: Գուցե մենք չենք թողնում արդյունաբերությունը զարգանա, որ ներկրումը չմեռնի: :Think:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Աշխարհագրական դիրքը և *տարածաշրջանային խնդիրները մենք լուծողը չենք*: Մենք պետք է սկսենք ներքինից: Նախ ներքին կուխնիան մի լավ լվանալ, հետո մտածել տարածաշրջանային հարցերի մասին: Մենք ինքներս ամեն ինչ լղոզել ենք: Ոլորտների մեծ մասը մոնոպոլացված է: Գործ սկսելը դաբրո տալով է: Գուցե մենք չենք թողնում արդյունաբերությունը զարգանա, որ ներկրումը չմեռնի:


Էտ դեպքումն մնացած խնդիրների լուծողն էլ մենք չենք, պետք է նստենք ու սպասենք:

----------


## Տատ

> Էտ դեպքումն մնացած խնդիրների լուծողն էլ մենք չենք, պետք է նստենք ու սպասենք:


 :Smile:  Մոխիրը պատրաստե՞մ:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Մոխիրը պատրաստե՞մ:


Չհասկացա, բայց որ ուզում ես, արա :Jpit:

----------


## Katka

> Էտ դեպքումն մնացած խնդիրների լուծողն էլ մենք չենք, պետք է նստենք ու սպասենք:


Ինչի՞ լուծող չենք: Ի՞նչ պատճառներ կան:

Քաղաքական դրությունը տարածաշրջանում խանգարու՞մ է  տնտեսությանդ մեջ բարեփոխումներին,թե՞ տարածաշրջանի քաղաքական լարվածությունը լավ պատճառաբանություն է առիթից օգտվելու ու գողություն անելու:

----------


## Katka

> Մոխիրը պատրաստե՞մ:


Փայտն ու միսը իմ կողմից :LOL:

----------


## Տատ

> Չհասկացա, բայց որ ուզում ես, արա


Չեմ ուզում

----------

Morpheus_NS (12.05.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ինչի՞ լուծող չենք: Ի՞նչ պատճառներ կան:
> 
> Քաղաքական դրությունը տարածաշրջանում խանգարու՞մ է  տնտեսությանդ մեջ բարեփոխումներին,թե՞ տարածաշրջանի քաղաքական լարվածությունը լավ պատճառաբանություն է առիթից օգտվելու ու գողություն անելու:


Իսկ էտ բարեփոխումները ինչպե՞ս են նպաստելու քո արդյունաբերության զարգացմանը:

----------


## Katka

> Իսկ էտ բարեփոխումները ինչպե՞ս են նպաստելու քո արդյունաբերության զարգացմանը:


Հարցին չպատասխանելով` հարց տալը գեղեցիկ չէ :Smile: Գուցե քո պատասխանից էլ դու ինքդ գտնես ինձ տված պատասխանը :Smile: 
 Օրինակ, մոնոպոլացման հնարավորինս կրճատում քո կարծիքով չի՞ նպաստի արդյունաբերության զարգացմանը:

----------


## ministr

տվյալ ձեռնարկության համար հարկային բեռի թեթևացում (կամ ընդհանրապես հարկի վճարման սառեցում մի քանի տարով), պետական աջակցություն միջազգային շուկա դուրս գալու համար.. քիչա?

----------


## Adriano

Առանց լիարժեք գործող իրական հատվածի հնարավոր չէ պատկերացնել լուրջ տնտեսությունը: Մասնաորապես առանց արդյունաբերության, որը հանդիսանում է յուրաքանչյուր երկրի իրական աճի ապահովման հիմքը: ՀՀ արդյունաբերությունը գտնվում է կիսամեռած վիճակում: Շինարարությունը դարձել է տնտեսության հիմնական ճյուղերից մեկը, որը միայն խոսում է այն մասին, որ ՀՀ-ում տնտեսական քաղաքականությունը լուրջ հիմքերի վրա դրված չէ: ՀՀ արդյունաբերությունը ունի մի շարք բնական խնդիրներ`
ՀՀ սահմանանների փակվածությունը
Արտաքին պահանջարկի ոչ բավարար վիճակը, որը մասնաորապես պայմանվորված է ՀՀ-ից արտահանվող ապրանքների թամկության հետ կապված վերը նշված խնդրի հետ:
Ներքին հումքի պակասությունը
Ներքին շուկայի փոքրությունը 
Փաստորեն ՀՀ-ին անհրաժեշտ է ռեսուրսախնայող արտադրանք, որի արդյունքում ապրանքը մրցակից կարող է լինել: Սակայն արդյունաբերության վերազինումը, նոր տեխնոլոգիաների ներդրումը կապված է խոշոր ներդրումների հետ: Ներդրումները ՀՀ-ում ռիսկային են և ներդրողը վստահ չէ, որ իր ներդրածը կարդարացվի: ՀՀ արդյունաբերության զարգացումը իմ կարծիքով պետք է իրականացնել ռեգիոնալ զարգացման ենթատեքստում: Այսինքն ՀՀ տարածքը պետք է բաժանել խոշոր ազատ տնտեսական գոտիների, որոնց զարգացումը կունենա կիսապետական բնույթ: Այսինքն պետությունը կհոգա համապատասխան օրենսդրական խնդիրների մշակմամբ, տարածքների տրամադրմամբ, ճանապարհների կառուցմամաբ, իսկ մասնավոր հատվածը, որի մեջ մտնում է սփյուռքը և այլ ներդրողներ, պետք է հոգա նոր տեխնոլոգիանների, արդյունաբերության խթանմամբ, ինչպես նաև համապատսխան գոտիներում այլ ուղղվածություն ունեցող օրինակ սոցիալական ծառայություններ մատուցելով: Այսինքն ՀՀ-ում ստեղծվում են կիսապետական ձեռնարկություններ: Այն սկզբունքով, որ հողը և օրենսդրությունը մեր կողմից, մնացածը ներդրողների կողմից: Այսինքն ուզւոմ եմ ասել, որ պետք է վերջ դրվի այս ձևական տնտեսության ստեղծմանը և անհրաժեշտ է ստեղծել հզոր հիմքերի վրա հիմնված տնտեսություն: Ազատ տնտեսական գոտիների համատեքստում արդյունաբերության զարգացումը իմ կարծիքով բավականին արդյունավետ է, մեր նման փոքր երկրի համար: :Think:

----------


## Fedayi

Այսօր տեղի է ունեցել "LITOKOL AM" ՀՁ-ի արտադրական ձեռնարկության հանդիսավոր բացումը: Հայ-իտալական ձեռնարկությունը Հայաստանում ծավալելու է կերամիկական սալիկների սոսինձների, ինչպես նաև` ծեփամածիկի արտադրություն: Ստեղծվել է 40 աշխատատեղ:

----------

Katka (12.05.2009), Morpheus_NS (13.05.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Հարցին չպատասխանելով` հարց տալը գեղեցիկ չէԳուցե քո պատասխանից էլ դու ինքդ գտնես ինձ տված պատասխանը
>  Օրինակ, մոնոպոլացման հնարավորինս կրճատում քո կարծիքով չի՞ նպաստի արդյունաբերության զարգացմանը:


Շատ ճյուղերում չէ :Smile: 
Տնտեսությունը ընդհանուր առմամբ կզարգացնի, բայց արդյունաբերության այն ճյուղերը, որոնք միայն արտահանմամբ կարող են գոյատեւել չի զարգացնի:
Նայի, քո երկրի մոնոպոլիաները մոնոպոլիա են միայն քո երկրի ներսում, միջազգային շուկայում իրանք մոնոպոլիա չեն: Էս դեպքում երբ երկրի ներսում ձեռնարկությունը մոնոպոլիստ է, հնարավորություն ունի կրճատել ծախսերը մասշտաբի էֆֆեկտի հաշվին ու միջազգային շուկայում հանդես գա ավելի ցածր գնով, քան թե եթե երկրի ներսում տվյալ ոլորտում լիներ կատարյալ մրցակցային դաշտ:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Առանց լիարժեք գործող իրական հատվածի հնարավոր չէ պատկերացնել լուրջ տնտեսությունը: Մասնաորապես առանց արդյունաբերության, որը հանդիսանում է յուրաքանչյուր երկրի իրական աճի ապահովման հիմքը: ՀՀ արդյունաբերությունը գտնվում է կիսամեռած վիճակում: Շինարարությունը դարձել է տնտեսության հիմնական ճյուղերից մեկը, որը միայն խոսում է այն մասին, որ ՀՀ-ում տնտեսական քաղաքականությունը լուրջ հիմքերի վրա դրված չէ: ՀՀ արդյունաբերությունը ունի մի շարք բնական խնդիրներ`
> ՀՀ սահմանանների փակվածությունը
> Արտաքին պահանջարկի ոչ բավարար վիճակը, որը մասնաորապես պայմանվորված է ՀՀ-ից արտահանվող ապրանքների թամկության հետ կապված վերը նշված խնդրի հետ:
> Ներքին հումքի պակասությունը
> Ներքին շուկայի փոքրությունը 
> Փաստորեն ՀՀ-ին անհրաժեշտ է ռեսուրսախնայող արտադրանք, որի արդյունքում ապրանքը մրցակից կարող է լինել: Սակայն արդյունաբերության վերազինումը, նոր տեխնոլոգիաների ներդրումը կապված է խոշոր ներդրումների հետ: Ներդրումները ՀՀ-ում ռիսկային են և ներդրողը վստահ չէ, որ իր ներդրածը կարդարացվի:


Էսքանի հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ:



> ՀՀ արդյունաբերության զարգացումը իմ կարծիքով պետք է իրականացնել ռեգիոնալ զարգացման ենթատեքստում: Այսինքն ՀՀ տարածքը պետք է բաժանել խոշոր ազատ տնտեսական գոտիների, որոնց զարգացումը կունենա կիսապետական բնույթ: Այսինքն պետությունը կհոգա համապատասխան օրենսդրական խնդիրների մշակմամբ, տարածքների տրամադրմամբ, ճանապարհների կառուցմամաբ, իսկ մասնավոր հատվածը, որի մեջ մտնում է սփյուռքը և այլ ներդրողներ, պետք է հոգա նոր տեխնոլոգիանների, արդյունաբերության խթանմամբ, ինչպես նաև համապատսխան գոտիներում այլ ուղղվածություն ունեցող օրինակ սոցիալական ծառայություններ մատուցելով: Այսինքն ՀՀ-ում ստեղծվում են կիսապետական ձեռնարկություններ: Այն սկզբունքով, որ հողը և օրենսդրությունը մեր կողմից, մնացածը ներդրողների կողմից: Այսինքն ուզւոմ եմ ասել, որ պետք է վերջ դրվի այս ձևական տնտեսության ստեղծմանը և անհրաժեշտ է ստեղծել հզոր հիմքերի վրա հիմնված տնտեսություն: Ազատ տնտեսական գոտիների համատեքստում արդյունաբերության զարգացումը իմ կարծիքով բավականին արդյունավետ է, մեր նման փոքր երկրի համար:


Սրա շուրջ պիտի մտածեմ: Կարծես թե վատ գաղափար չի, բայց ժուլիկությունների աղբյուր կարող է դառնալ:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Այսօր տեղի է ունեցել "LITOKOL AM" ՀՁ-ի արտադրական ձեռնարկության հանդիսավոր բացումը: Հայ-իտալական ձեռնարկությունը Հայաստանում ծավալելու է կերամիկական սալիկների սոսինձների, ինչպես նաև` ծեփամածիկի արտադրություն: Ստեղծվել է 40 աշխատատեղ:


Ի դեպ կարծում եմ, որ մենք պետք է հնարավորինս ձգտենք ներմուծվածը փոխարինենք տեղական արտադրությամբ, թեկուզ, եթե հարկ լինի, արհեստական բարձրացնելով ներմուծվածի գները: Գոյատեւման ուղիներից մեկն էլ սա է :Xeloq:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> տվյալ ձեռնարկության համար հարկային բեռի թեթևացում (կամ ընդհանրապես հարկի վճարման սառեցում մի քանի տարով), պետական աջակցություն միջազգային շուկա դուրս գալու համար.. քիչա?


Միայն դա քիչ ա:
Ասենք սառեցվեց մի քանի տարով, էտ մի քանի տարին ձեռնարկությունը կարողացավ մրցունակ գին առաջարկել միջազգային շուկայում, բա հետո ի՞նչ պիտի երբ էտ մի քանի տարին անցնի:
Ասում եմ, դրանք սաղ երկրորդական պրոբլեմներ են ու լուծումներ, որոնք միայն ժամանակավոր ինչ-որ օգուտ կարող են բերել:

----------


## ministr

Դե ոտի կանգնելուց հարկակոխ լինելն ու արդեն աշխատող, շուկա ունեցող ընկերության հարկակոխ լինելը (իհարկե ողջամտության սահմաններում) տարբեր բաներ են:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Դե ոտի կանգնելուց հարկակոխ լինելն ու արդեն աշխատող, շուկա ունեցող ընկերության հարկակոխ լինելը (իհարկե ողջամտության սահմաններում) տարբեր բաներ են:


Հայաստանում հարկերը բավական ցածր են:
Ո՞նց ասեմ, որ ավելի պարզ լինի :Think:  Ցանկացած արտադրության վերջնական նպատակը իրացումն  է/դրա միջոցով շահույթ ստանալը/, իսկ իրացումը տեղի է ունենում շուկայում: Եթե չկա շուկա, ապա չկա իրացում եւ չկա արտադրություն: Ինչ էլ որ ասենք, սա է իրականությունը :Sad:

----------


## ministr

Դրա համար եմ ասում, որ պետությունը պետք ա օգնի շուկա գտնելու հարցում:
Բան չունեմ ասելու, իրականությունը դառնա, բայց էս դառնությունը արդեն զզվացնումա:
Ազատ տնտեսական գոտի սարքելու համար ճանապարհներ են պետք, ճանապարհներ ունենալու համար Իրանով երկաթուղի ու Թուրքիայի հետ բաց սահման է պետք, Իրանի հետ երկաթուղի ունենալու համար ռուսների դաբրոն ա պետք, որին հեչ է ձեռք չի տալիս մեր բարգավաճումը, Թուրքիայի հետ սահման բացելու համար լիքը նախապատրաստական աշխատանք է պետք, առաջին հերթին օրենսդրական դաշտում, որ մեր իմպոտենտ պառլամետն ի վիճակի չի անելու..

Դրա համար էդ ազատ տնտեսական գոտին դրսից ներդրումներ դժվար թե բերի, ու իմաստը կկորցնի:

----------

Chilly (13.05.2009), Morpheus_NS (18.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Շատ ճյուղերում չէ
> Տնտեսությունը ընդհանուր առմամբ կզարգացնի, բայց արդյունաբերության այն ճյուղերը, որոնք միայն արտահանմամբ կարող են գոյատեւել չի զարգացնի:
> Նայի, քո երկրի մոնոպոլիաները մոնոպոլիա են միայն քո երկրի ներսում, միջազգային շուկայում իրանք մոնոպոլիա չեն: Էս դեպքում երբ երկրի ներսում ձեռնարկությունը մոնոպոլիստ է, հնարավորություն ունի կրճատել ծախսերը մասշտաբի էֆֆեկտի հաշվին ու միջազգային շուկայում հանդես գա ավելի ցածր գնով, քան թե եթե երկրի ներսում տվյալ ոլորտում լիներ կատարյալ մրցակցային դաշտ:


Մորֆ ջան, եթե ընկերությունն աշխատում է միջազգային շուկայում, ապա ներքին մրցակցությունը ոչ մի կերպ չի կարող խանգարել, որ նա մասշտաբի էֆեկտի հաշվին նվազեցի իր սահմանային ծախքերը: Ընդհակառակը, մրցակցությունը կարող է լուրջ նպաստ բերել միջազգային շուկայում ընկերության հաջողությանը՝ թողարկված արտադրանքը որակի միջազգային չափանիշներին համապատասխանեցնելու առումով: Այսպես՝ եթե ընկերությունը ուզում է դուրս գալ միջազգային շուկա, նա նախ պետք է կայանա ներքին շուկայում, իսկ դրա համար պետք է դիմանալ ներքին մրցակցությանը: Ներքին շուկայում մրցակցությանը դիմանալը իր հերթին նշանակում է շուկա դուրս բերվող մրցունակ (նաև գնի իմաստով) և որակյալ արտադրանք (նորարությունների կիրառման հաշվին): Այնուհետև, երբ արտադրանքը պատրաստ լինի միջազգային շուկա դուրս գալուն, արդեն կարելի է մտածել մասշտաբի էֆեկտի մասին: 

Ընդհանրապես մոնոպոլիան ընդունելի է միայն բնական մոնոպոլիաների դեպքում: Մնացած դեպքերում մոնոպոլիաները խոչընդոտում են զարգացմանը:

----------


## Katka

> Շատ ճյուղերում չէ
> Տնտեսությունը ընդհանուր առմամբ կզարգացնի, բայց արդյունաբերության այն ճյուղերը, որոնք միայն արտահանմամբ կարող են գոյատեւել չի զարգացնի:
> Նայի, քո երկրի մոնոպոլիաները մոնոպոլիա են միայն քո երկրի ներսում, միջազգային շուկայում իրանք մոնոպոլիա չեն: *Էս դեպքում երբ երկրի ներսում ձեռնարկությունը մոնոպոլիստ է, հնարավորություն ունի կրճատել ծախսերը մասշտաբի էֆֆեկտի հաշվին ու միջազգային շուկայում հանդես գա ավելի ցածր գնով,* քան թե եթե երկրի ներսում տվյալ ոլորտում լիներ կատարյալ մրցակցային դաշտ:


Մեր երկրում մոնոպոլիստները հիմնականում ներկրող են: Միջազգային շուկայում մրցունակ լինելու խնդիր այս հարցում չունենք: Հանքարդյունաբերությունն էլ իր հումքով է մրցունակ:
Կատարյալ մրցակցային դաշտ գոյություն չունի ոչ մի երկրում :Smile:  




> Մորֆ ջան, եթե ընկերությունն աշխատում է միջազգային շուկայում, ապա ներքին մրցակցությունը ոչ մի կերպ չի կարող խանգարել, որ նա մասշտաբի էֆեկտի հաշվին նվազեցի իր սահմանային ծախքերը: Ընդհակառակը, մրցակցությունը կարող է լուրջ նպաստ բերել միջազգային շուկայում ընկերության հաջողությանը՝ թողարկված արտադրանքը որակի միջազգային չափանիշներին համապատասխանեցնելու առումով: Այսպես՝ եթե ընկերությունը ուզում է դուրս գալ միջազգային շուկա, նա նախ պետք է կայանա ներքին շուկայում, իսկ դրա համար պետք է դիմանալ ներքին մրցակցությանը: Ներքին շուկայում մրցակցությանը դիմանալը իր հերթին նշանակում է շուկա դուրս բերվող մրցունակ (նաև գնի իմաստով) և որակյալ արտադրանք (նորարությունների կիրառման հաշվին): Այնուհետև, երբ արտադրանքը պատրաստ լինի միջազգային շուկա դուրս գալուն, արդեն կարելի է մտածել մասշտաբի էֆեկտի մասին:
> Ընդհանրապես մոնոպոլիան ընդունելի է միայն բնական մոնոպոլիաների դեպքում: Մնացած դեպքերում մոնոպոլիաները խոչընդոտում են զարգացմանը:


Համամիտ եմ: Դրա փոխարեն պետական ճիշտ ուղղվածություն ունեցող աջակցությունը կարող է լինել: Իսկ մոնոպոլիաները մեր պես երկրի համար միայն դեգրադացման կտանեն, հատկապես, որ դրանք ոչ խոշոր կոնցերներ են, այլ ընդամենը օլիգարխ- առևտրական ներմուծողներ, որոնք մասշտաբի խնդիր չունեն:  :Smile:

----------

Լեո (13.05.2009)

----------


## Fedayi

> Ի դեպ կարծում եմ, որ մենք պետք է հնարավորինս ձգտենք ներմուծվածը փոխարինենք տեղական արտադրությամբ, թեկուզ, եթե հարկ լինի, արհեստական բարձրացնելով ներմուծվածի գները: Գոյատեւման ուղիներից մեկն էլ սա է


Իդեպ, ինչ վերաբերում է իմ բերած օրինակին, ապա այդ նոր արտադրատեսակը փոխարինելու է Հայաստանի ներքին շուկայի պահանջարկի 50 տոկոսը, շուտով արտադրական հզորությունները թույլ կտան ներմուծումը փոխարինել ամբողջովին:

----------

Morpheus_NS (18.05.2009)

----------


## Տատ

> Իդեպ, ինչ վերաբերում է իմ բերած օրինակին, ապա այդ նոր արտադրատեսակը փոխարինելու է Հայաստանի ներքին շուկայի պահանջարկի 50 տոկոսը, շուտով արտադրական հզորությունները թույլ կտան ներմուծումը փոխարինել ամբողջովին:


Ափսոս, ռեմոնտս վերջացրել եմ... :Sad:

----------

Fedayi (13.05.2009)

----------


## Fedayi

Հայաստանում բիտում կարտադրվի

Հայ—ռուսական գործարան՝ Սուրենավանում 

Հայաստանի եւ Ռուսաստանի փոխվարչապետեր Արմեն Գեւորգյանն ու Սերգեյ Իվանովը Արարատի մարզի Սուրենավան գյուղում երեկ հանդիսավորությամբ բացեցին հայ—ռուսական համատեղ ճանապարհային եւ շինարարական բիտումի գործարանը։ Բացման արարողությանը ներկա էր նաեւ ՀՀ նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանը։ Հյուրերը նախ սխեմատիկ քարտեզի վրա ծանոթացան բիտումի արտադրական ցիկլին, ապա հետեւեցին բուն աշխատանքներին։ 
Սուրենավանի՝ 1980–ականներին ստեղծված նավթաբազայի հիմքի վրա կառուցված գործարանում արդեն ներդրվել է 20 միլիոն դոլար։ Բիտումի գործարանի 45 տոկոսը պատկանում է հայկական կողմին, 55—ը՝ ռուսական։ Այն կարտադրի ճանապարհային բիտում, որն օգտագործվում է ասֆալտի արտադրությունում, իսկ հեռանկարում նաեւ՝ շինարարական, կենցաղային բիտում։ Այսօր այլ երկրներից բիտում ներկրող Հայաստանի պահանջարկը գործարանն ամբողջությամբ կբավարարի, արտադրանքի որոշ մասը կիրացվի արտերկրում։ Հատկանշական է, որ գները շուրջ 30 տոկոսով կնվազեն. եթե այսօր մեկ տոննա բիտումն արժե մինչեւ 500 դոլար, ապա տեղում արտադրվելու պարագայում դրա գինը զգալի կպակասի։ Այս տարբերությունը շինարարական ու ճանապարհային բիտում սպառող տեղական ընկերություններն անմիջապես կզգան։ Գործարանը տարեկան կարտադրի 40—43 հազար տոննա ճանապարհային բիտում։ 
Ռուսաստանի մասնակցությունն այս գործարանի ստեղծման գործում բավականին մեծ է. արտադրության տեխնոլոգիան, սարքավորումները ռուսական են, հաշվի առնելով այն, որ նավթարդյունաբերության ոլորտում հայ մասնագետներ չկան, ռուսական կողմն իրականացնում է աշխատանքների վերահսկողությունը, շահագործման հարցում ռուս մասնագետներն օգնում են հայ գործընկերներին։ Նախատեսվում է, որ որոշ ժամանակ անց հայ մասնագետները կկարողանան աշխատանքները կազմակերպել ինքնուրույն։
Գործարանի տնօրեն Նելլի Ոսկանյանի խոսքերով, գործարանն արդեն ունի 80 աշխատող, մինչեւ տարեվերջ, երբ գործարանը կաշխատի ամբողջ հզորությամբ, աշխատողների թիվը կհասնի 250—ի, միջին աշխատավարձը 120 հազար դրամ է։ Դեռեւս շարունակվում է անձնակազմի հավաքագրումը, բարձր որակավորում ունեցող նեղ մասնագետների կարիք կա։
Ինչ վերաբերում է գործարանում արտադրվելիք կենցաղային եւ կաթսայատներում օգտագործվող բիտումին, ապա տարեկան մոտ 46 հազար տոննա արտադրանքը կիրացվի արտերկրում։ «Այս վառելանյութը բնակչությունը կարող է օգտագործել նաեւ բնակարանները տաքացնելու համար, հատկապես այն վայրերում, որտեղ այդ նպատակով ծառեր են հատվում»,–նկատեց տիկին Նելլին։ Գործարանն օրերս առաջին անգամ ստացել է հումքը։ Ծրագրվում է արդեն այս ամսվա վերջին տալ առաջին արտադրանքը, իսկ վերջինս մրցունակ դարձնելու համար անհրաժեշտ կլինի եւս երկու ամիս։
Գործարանի տնօրենը խիստ ռիսկային է համարում Հայաստանում նման գործարան կառուցելը, քանի որ մեր երկիրը հումքը պետք է ներկրի, բացի այդ, համաշխարհային ֆինանսատնտեսական ճգնաժամի պայմաններում նոր արտադրություն սկսելն արդեն դժվարություն է։ «Չնայած դրան, անգամ մոտավոր հաշվարկները ցույց են տալիս, որ ռիսկն արդարացված է, գործարանը դե ֆակտո աշխատում է»,–եզրափակեց նա։ 
Ինչպես լրագրողների հետ զրույցում նշեց գործարանի կառուցման գլխավոր կապալառու ընկերության տնօրեն Ֆրունզե Գրիգորյանը, բիտումի գործարանը կառուցվել է «կայծակնային արագությամբ»՝ 13 ամսում։ Գործարանը մեր երկրի տնտեսության եւ արդյունաբերության համար կարեւոր է այն առումով, որ հնարավորություն կտա այլեւս բիտում չներկրել՝ ապահովել ներքին շուկայի պահանջարկը։ Գործարանի կապիտալ շինարարության համար ծախսվել է շուրջ 10 միլիոն դոլար, իսկ սարքավորումների համար՝ դրանից ավելի։ «Սա գերժամանակակից գործարան է, բոլոր տեխնոլոգիական գործընթացներն ավտոմատացված են, հակահրդեհային համակարգը՝ նույնպես։ Ոչնչի վրա գումար չի խնայվել, գործարանը կառուցված է միջազգային չափանիշներին համապատասխան»,–նշեց նա։ Կառուցող ընկերության տնօրենը հավաստեց, որ բնապահպանական տեսակետից եւս խնդիրներ չկան. արտանետումներն ու թափոնները զրոյական են, կառուցվել են անգամ հատուկ մաքրող կայաններ։
Երկրի նախագահի այցը նորաբաց գործարան նշանավորվեց նաեւ բակում կազմակերպված խորհրդանշական ծառատունկով։ Հանդիսավոր արարողության ավարտին նորակառույց գործարանի հյուրերին պարային համույթը ողջունեց հայկական եւ ռուսական պարերով։

----------

Katka (18.05.2009), ministr (17.05.2009), Morpheus_NS (18.05.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Մորֆ ջան, եթե ընկերությունն աշխատում է միջազգային շուկայում, ապա ներքին մրցակցությունը ոչ մի կերպ չի կարող խանգարել, որ նա մասշտաբի էֆեկտի հաշվին նվազեցի իր սահմանային ծախքերը: Ընդհակառակը, մրցակցությունը կարող է լուրջ նպաստ բերել միջազգային շուկայում ընկերության հաջողությանը՝ թողարկված արտադրանքը որակի միջազգային չափանիշներին համապատասխանեցնելու առումով: Այսպես՝ եթե ընկերությունը ուզում է դուրս գալ միջազգային շուկա, նա նախ պետք է կայանա ներքին շուկայում, իսկ դրա համար պետք է դիմանալ ներքին մրցակցությանը: Ներքին շուկայում մրցակցությանը դիմանալը իր հերթին նշանակում է շուկա դուրս բերվող մրցունակ (նաև գնի իմաստով) և որակյալ արտադրանք (նորարությունների կիրառման հաշվին): Այնուհետև, երբ արտադրանքը պատրաստ լինի միջազգային շուկա դուրս գալուն, արդեն կարելի է մտածել մասշտաբի էֆեկտի մասին:


Եթե *միայն* միջազգային շուկայում է աշխատում, ապա այո, բայց ես տենց ընկերություն չգիտեմ, որ միայն միջազգային շուկայում աշխատի: 
Նայի դու ներքին շուկայում վաճառում ես 10 հատ ապրանք/մրցակցային պայմաններում/, արտաքին շուկայում 15 հատ: Հիմա մոնոպոլիստ դարձար ու սկսեցիր տեղական շուկայում վաճառել 30 հատ: Ստացվում է մեծացրեցիր արտադրության ծավալները, հետեւաբար եւ կգործի մասշտաբի էֆեկտը եւ դա կբերի արտահանված ապրանքի գնի էժանացմանը եւ նրա գնային մրցունակության բարձրացմանը(իհարկե, տեղական շուկայի համար դա բացասական է):



> Ընդհանրապես մոնոպոլիան ընդունելի է միայն բնական մոնոպոլիաների դեպքում: Մնացած դեպքերում մոնոպոլիաները խոչընդոտում են զարգացմանը:


Ճիշտ ա, բայց նաեւ սովորական մոնոպոլիաները ունեն դրական հատկություններ, որոնց մասին քչերն են խոսում: Մասնավորապես հաճախ միայն մոնոպոլիաները կարող են իրենց թույլ տալ ունենեալ խոշոր գիտահետազոտական կենտրոններ ու  նպաստել ԳՏԱ-ին:

----------


## ministr

Լավ հլա սաղ հեչ, էս մեր կացիններին ինչնա խանգարում, որ մի քանի հատ ինտերնետի կաբել բերեն Հայաստան? Արմենթելի մոնոպոլիան վաղուց վերջացելա: Ինտերնետ լավացնելով ու հարկային որոշ արտոնություններ ստեղծելով, ստեղ կարելի ա լուրջ IT կենտրոն հիմնել:

----------


## Katka

> Եթե *միայն* միջազգային շուկայում է աշխատում, ապա այո, բայց ես տենց ընկերություն չգիտեմ, որ միայն միջազգային շուկայում աշխատի: 
> Նայի դու ներքին շուկայում վաճառում ես 10 հատ ապրանք/մրցակցային պայմաններում/, արտաքին շուկայում 15 հատ: Հիմա մոնոպոլիստ դարձար ու սկսեցիր տեղական շուկայում վաճառել 30 հատ: Ստացվում է մեծացրեցիր արտադրության ծավալները, հետեւաբար եւ կգործի մասշտաբի էֆեկտը եւ դա կբերի արտահանված ապրանքի գնի էժանացմանը եւ նրա գնային մրցունակության բարձրացմանը(իհարկե, տեղական շուկայի համար դա բացասական է):


Ես չհասկացա ինչով օգնեց: Հա, ասենք ավելացրիր արտադրության ծավալդ: Բայց մոնոպոլիստը միշտ բարձր գին է սահմանում: Հիմա , եթե սպառողը չի գնում, մասշտաբ կգործի՞: Նրա մոտ անիմաստ ավելցուկ է առաջանում: Հետո գիտե՞ս ոնց, քո ասածը ճիշտ կարող է լինել որոշ արտադրատեսակների դեպքում: Լայն սպառման արտադրատեսակների դեպքում այս սկզբունքը չի գործի: 







> Ճիշտ ա, բայց նաեւ սովորական մոնոպոլիաները ունեն դրական հատկություններ, որոնց մասին քչերն են խոսում: Մասնավորապես հաճախ միայն մոնոպոլիաները կարող են իրենց թույլ տալ ունենեալ խոշոր գիտահետազոտական կենտրոններ ու  նպաստել ԳՏԱ-ին:


Համաձայն եմ: Բայց ճկունությունից  մոնպոլիաները զրկված են: Ու նույն այսօրվա ԳՏԱ արագ զարգացման պայմաններում նրանք արագ ադապտացվելու հնարավորությունից զրկված են ու ստիպված են կրել մեծ ծախսեր:

----------


## Katka

> Լավ հլա սաղ հեչ, էս մեր կացիններին ինչնա խանգարում, որ մի քանի հատ ինտերնետի կաբել բերեն Հայաստան? Արմենթելի մոնոպոլիան վաղուց վերջացելա: Ինտերնետ լավացնելով ու հարկային որոշ արտոնություններ ստեղծելով, ստեղ կարելի ա լուրջ IT կենտրոն հիմնել:


Հա, էս վերջերս, ընկերներիցս մեկն էլ այդ միտքը արտահայտեց: Էկոնոմիկայի նախարարն էլ ոնց որ ՏՏ-ի նկատմամբ անտարբեր չէր ու սկզբում ահագին ակտիվ էր այս ոլորտին ուշադրություն դարձնում:  :Xeloq:  Բացի այդ, կարծում եմ, միջազգային շուկայում էլ գները կաբելների իջած կլինեն: :LOL:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ես չհասկացա ինչով օգնեց: Հա, ասենք ավելացրիր արտադրության ծավալդ: Բայց մոնոպոլիստը միշտ բարձր գին է սահմանում: Հիմա , եթե սպառողը չի գնում, մասշտաբ կգործի՞: Նրա մոտ անիմաստ ավելցուկ է առաջանում: Հետո գիտե՞ս ոնց, քո ասածը ճիշտ կարող է լինել որոշ արտադրատեսակների դեպքում: Լայն սպառման արտադրատեսակների դեպքում այս սկզբունքը չի գործի: 
> 
> Բա որ չհասկացար, թե ինչով է օգնում, ինչու՞ ես ասոմ, որ իմ ասածը ճիշտ կարող է լինել որոշ արտադրատեսակների դեպքում:



Նայի դու արտադրում ես 25 հատ ապրանք(10 հատը տեղական շուկայում ես վաճառում, 15-ը միջազգային): 25 հատ ապրանք արտադրելու համար փոփոխուն ծախսերդ 1000 դրամ ա, հաստատունը 500 , ընդհանուրը կլինի 1500: Միավոր փոփոխուն ծախսը կլինի 40 դրամ: Միավոր արտադրանքի ինքնարժեքը կկազմի 1500/25=60դրամ:
Հիմա տեղական շուկայում դու մոնոպոլիստ դարձար, քո վաճառքը տեղական շուկայում 10-ից դարձավ 25(միջազգայինում մնաց նույնը, քանի որ միջազգայինում դու մոնոպոլիստ չես): Ստացվեց, որ ընդհանուր արտադրանքդ կավելանա 15 միավորով ու կկազմի 40 հատ: Փոփոխուն ծախսերդ կավելանա 40*15=600-ով եւ կկազմեն  1600: Հաստատուն ծախսերը կմնան նույնը՝500: Կստացվի, որ 40 հատ արտադրելու համար կպահանջվի ընդհանուր 2100 դրամի ծախս, այսինքն արտադրանքի միավորի ինքնարժեքը կկազմի 2100/40=5.25` նախկին 6-ի փոխարեն:
Արդեն դու կարող ես միջազգային շուկայում ավելի ցածր ինքնարժեքով ապրանք առաջարկել:
Դե հիմա ասա, թե լայն սպառման ապրանքների համար ինչու էս սկզբունքը չի գործում:  






> Համաձայն եմ: Բայց ճկունությունից  մոնպոլիաները զրկված են: Ու նույն այսօրվա ԳՏԱ արագ զարգացման պայմաններում նրանք արագ ադապտացվելու հնարավորությունից զրկված են ու ստիպված են կրել մեծ ծախսեր:


Չհասկացա, թե ինչի հետ ես համաձայն:
Ծախսերի վերաբերյալ ասեմ, որ հենց հարցն էտ է, որ իրանք կարող են իրենց թույլ տալ այդպիսի ծախսեր անել:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Լավ հլա սաղ հեչ, էս մեր կացիններին ինչնա խանգարում, որ մի քանի հատ ինտերնետի կաբել բերեն Հայաստան? Արմենթելի մոնոպոլիան վաղուց վերջացելա: Ինտերնետ լավացնելով ու հարկային որոշ արտոնություններ ստեղծելով, ստեղ կարելի ա լուրջ IT կենտրոն հիմնել:


Արի ես ու դու բերենք :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> Մասնավորապես հաճախ միայն մոնոպոլիաները կարող են իրենց թույլ տալ ունենեալ խոշոր գիտահետազոտական կենտրոններ ու  նպաստել ԳՏԱ-ին:


Կարող են թույլ տալ, չեմ վիճում, բայց հարց է առաջանում. իսկ հանուն ինչի՞ պիտի թույլ տան  :Think:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Կարող են թույլ տալ, չեմ վիճում, բայց հարց է առաջանում. իսկ հանուն ինչի՞ պիտի թույլ տան


Հանուն իրենց ծախսերի նվազեցման եւ շահույթի մաքսիմալացման: :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> Մասնավորապես հաճախ միայն մոնոպոլիաները կարող են իրենց թույլ տալ ունենեալ խոշոր գիտահետազոտական կենտրոններ ու  նպաստել ԳՏԱ-ին:


Գիտությամբ ամբողջ աշխարհում զբաղվում են համալսարանները: Ու ընդանրապես ասած՝աշխարհի լավագույն համալսարանները - դրանք ունիկալ են ու ապահովում են գիտության համար փակ ցիկլ: Ուրիշ բան դեռ մարդկությունը չի մտածել: Իսկ որ Դոդը մի քանի գիտնականի թոշակ է ապահովում, դա դեռ չնշանակեց ու գիտությանն է ֆինանսավորում:
…
իսկ գիտնական պահում է նաև միջին բիզնեսմենը: Սա ասում եմ հաստատ  :Wink: 

Սրանք տարբեր բաներ են:

----------


## ministr

> Արի ես ու դու բերենք



Արի, իսկ որտեղով?  :Smile:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Գիտությամբ ամբողջ աշխարհում զբաղվում են համալսարանները: Ու ընդանրապես ասած՝աշխարհի լավագույն համալսարանները - դրանք ունիկալ են ու ապահովում են գիտության համար փակ ցիկլ: Ուրիշ բան դեռ մարդկությունը չի մտածել: 
> ....իսկ գիտնական պահում է նաև միջին բիզնեսմենը: Սա ասում եմ հաստատ 
> 
> Սրանք տարբեր բաներ են:


Իսկ ես ասում եմ, որ *միայն* համալսարանները չեն ապահովում, քանի հատ համալսարան ես տեսել, որ մեքենայի շարժիչի հզորացում իրականացնի կամ ասենք նոր հաստոց ստեղծի: Դիվ ջան, պետք չի տենց հաստատական տոնով ասել մի բան, ինչը սխալ է:
Վերցրու դեղագործության ոլորտը կամ նոր դեղերի մշակումը: Դու գիտես մոտավորապես ինչ ծախսեր է պահանջվում մի նոր դեղի մշակումից մինչեւ փորձարկում ընկած ցիկլի վրա: Էտ կարգի ծախսեր ոչ մի համալսարան չի կարող իրեն թույլ տալ ու դժվար թե մի 100 հատ փոքր ձեռնարկություն հավաքվեն, փող քցվեն ու ինչ-որ համալսարանի փող տան, որ ինքը էտ ամեն ինչը անի:
Քեզ որ լսենք՝ աշխարհի խոշոր ձեռնարկությունների գիտահետազոտական կենտրոնները ոչ մի բան չեն անում կամ էլ տենց կենտրոններ գոյություն չունեն: Լավ էլի...



> Իսկ որ Դոդը մի քանի գիտնականի թոշակ է ապահովում, դա դեռ չնշանակեց ու գիտությանն է ֆինանսավորում:
> …


Իհարկե, բայց եթե ասենք ինքը իր գործարանների մեկին կից մի հատ կենտրոն բացի, որը տարբեր ուսումնասիրություններ կանցակցնի ու նորույթներ կմշակի, դա արդեն ԳՏԱ-ին կնպաստի:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Արի, իսկ որտեղով?


Իսկ որտեղո՞վ է հնարավոր:

----------


## Լեո

> Հանուն իրենց ծախսերի նվազեցման եւ շահույթի մաքսիմալացման:


Դրա համար կա շատ ավելի հեշտ ու քիչ ծախսատար մեթոդ` գների բարձրացում: Հիշիր Արմենթելի քաղաքականությունը մի քանի տարի առաջ և ինչ ոչ, նաև այսօր:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Դրա համար կա շատ ավելի հեշտ ու քիչ ծախսատար մեթոդ` գների բարձրացում: Հիշիր Արմենթելի քաղաքականությունը մի քանի տարի առաջ և ինչ ոչ, նաև այսօր:


Իսկ դու մի հատ հիշի մոնոպոլիստի հավասարակշռության գրաֆիկը :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Հեսա նենց տպավորություն կստեղծվի, որ ասում եմ, թե մոնոպոլիան դրական երեւույթ է :Jpit:

----------


## ministr

> Իսկ որտեղո՞վ է հնարավոր:


Առաջին վարիանտն Իրանով, Կասպից ծովի տակերը հաստատ կլնի կաբել:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Առաջին վարիանտն Իրանով, Կասպից ծովի տակերը հաստատ կլնի կաբել:


Լեւի մտնե՞նք :Jpit:

----------


## Լեո

> Իսկ դու մի հատ հիշի մոնոպոլիստի հավասարակշռության գրաֆիկը
> 
> Հ.Գ. Հեսա նենց տպավորություն կստեղծվի, որ ասում եմ, թե մոնոպոլիան դրական երեւույթ է


Մորֆ ջան, դու հիմա խոսում ես Մակքոնելի էկոնոմիկսի լեզվով, բայց հիշիր, որ սա Հայաստանն է  :Wink: 

Մի ընկեր ունեմ, ասում է՝ եթե ուզում ես հասկանալ ինչպես է գործում շուկայական տնտեսությունը, նայիր Հայաստանի տնտեսությանը և պատկերացրու հակառակը  :Jpit:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Մորֆ ջան, դու հիմա խոսում ես Մակքոնելի էկոնոմիկսի լեզվով, բայց հիշիր, որ սա Հայաստանն է 
> 
> Մի ընկեր ունեմ, ասում է՝ եթե ուզում ես հասկանալ ինչպես է գործում շուկայական տնտեսությունը, նայիր Հայաստանի տնտեսությանը և պատկերացրու հակառակը


Ընդհանուր առմամբ համաձայն եմ, բայց կոնկրետ էս ասածս նաեւ Հայաստանում է գործում: Ինչքան էլ մոնոպոլիստը մոնոպոլիստ լինի, մեկ է գինը սահմանելվու է պահանջարկի կորի հետ հատման կետի չափով: Օրինակի համար Արմենթելը րոպեի գինը չէր կարող դնել 10մլն դրամ, որովեհետեւ ոչ մեկ չէր գնի:

----------


## Լեո

> Ընդհանուր առմամբ համաձայն եմ, բայց կոնկրետ էս ասածս նաեւ Հայաստանում է գործում: Ինչքան էլ մոնոպոլիստը մոնոպոլիստ լինի, մեկ է գինը սահմանելվու է պահանջարկի կորի հետ հատման կետի չափով: Օրինակի համար Արմենթելը րոպեի գինը չէր կարող դնել 10մլն դրամ, որովեհետեւ ոչ մեկ չէր գնի:


10 մլն չէր դրել, բայց դրել էր 200 դրամ:

----------


## dvgray

> Իսկ ես ասում եմ, որ *միայն* համալսարանները չեն ապահովում, քանի հատ համալսարան ես տեսել, որ մեքենայի շարժիչի հզորացում իրականացնի կամ ասենք նոր հաստոց ստեղծի: Դիվ ջան, պետք չի տենց հաստատական տոնով ասել մի բան, ինչը սխալ է:
> Վերցրու դեղագործության ոլորտը կամ նոր դեղերի մշակումը: Դու գիտես մոտավորապես ինչ ծախսեր է պահանջվում մի նոր դեղի մշակումից մինչեւ փորձարկում ընկած ցիկլի վրա: Էտ կարգի ծախսեր ոչ մի համալսարան չի կարող իրեն թույլ տալ ու դժվար թե մի 100 հատ փոքր ձեռնարկություն հավաքվեն, փող քցվեն ու ինչ-որ համալսարանի փող տան, որ ինքը էտ ամեն ինչը անի:
> Քեզ որ լսենք՝ աշխարհի խոշոր ձեռնարկությունների գիտահետազոտական կենտրոնները ոչ մի բան չեն անում կամ էլ տենց կենտրոններ գոյություն չունեն: Լավ էլի...


 :Think:  
Ստեղ  ես կշեղվեմ իմ սկզբունքներից ու քեզ կհարցնեմ.
-իսկ քա՞նի համաշխարհային ռեյտինգով առաջնակարգ համալսարանից ես դու խաբար:

…
հետո սկզբի համար արի վերցրու օրինակ Հարվարդի կամ Բերկլիի համալսարանների տարեկան բյուջեները, ու կտեսնես որ ոչ մի մոնոպոլրիա դրան կարգով անգամ չի մոտենում: ավելին, դրան ԱՄՆ-ւ պես բյուջե ունեցող պետությունում բյուջեի առումով համարվում են համարժեք պետություն պետության մեջ: 
…
Հ.Գ. Խորհուրդ չէի տա սկսել չափագրել , թե ես ինչ գիտեմ ինչ չգիտեմ  :Wink: :  Դա մինիմում խոսում է երիտասարդ "չափագրողի" ցենզի մասին, այլ ոչ թե իմ գիտելիքների մասին:

----------


## ministr

Հաստոց հաստատ չի նախագծվել... նախագծվում են սովորաբար մանր մունր ռոբոտներ: Բերկլիի համալսարանում ստեղծված ամենահայտնի և գործնական կիրառում գտած մտավոր արտադրանքը, դա տրանզիստորների մոդելներն են, հայտնի որպես BSIM մոդելներ: Ինչպես նաև մշակվել են նման, բայց առավել քիչ տարածում գտած մոդելներ: Սթենֆորդում կատարված որևէ լուրջ գյուտի մասին երբեք չեմ լսել, իրենց հայտնագործությունը երկու ուսանողներ Հյուլեթն ու Պակարդն են  :Jpit: 
Սովորաբար համալասարանական ուսանողները որոշ աստիճանից սկսած աշխատում են հայտնի ընկերություններում, որոնք նախագծում են նոր բաներ, և ուսանողներն աշխատում են նորության որևէ մասնիկի վրա: Արդյունքում շահում են բոլորը: Դու երևի սա ի նկատի ունեիր, բայց կատարված գյուտը այդ ընկերությանն է, և ոչ համալսարանինը:

----------

Morpheus_NS (19.05.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Հաստոց հաստատ չի նախագծվել... նախագծվում են սովորաբար մանր մունր ռոբոտներ: Բերկլիի համալսարանում ստեղծված ամենահայտնի և գործնական կիրառում գտած մտավոր արտադրանքը, դա տրանզիստորների մոդելներն են, հայտնի որպես BSIM մոդելներ: Ինչպես նաև մշակվել են նման, բայց առավել քիչ տարածում գտած մոդելներ: Սթենֆորդում կատարված որևէ լուրջ գյուտի մասին երբեք չեմ լսել, իրենց հայտնագործությունը երկու ուսանողներ Հյուլեթն ու Պակարդն են 
> Սովորաբար համալասարանական ուսանողները որոշ աստիճանից սկսած աշխատում են հայտնի ընկերություններում, որոնք նախագծում են նոր բաներ, և ուսանողներն աշխատում են նորության որևէ մասնիկի վրա: Արդյունքում շահում են բոլորը: Դու երևի սա ի նկատի ունեիր, բայց կատարված գյուտը այդ ընկերությանն է, և ոչ համալսարանինը:


ոչ
ես ինկատի ունեմ հենց գիտնականներին, որոնք աշխատում են այդ համալասարններում:

----------


## Katka

> Նայի դու արտադրում ես 25 հատ ապրանք(10 հատը տեղական շուկայում ես վաճառում, 15-ը միջազգային): 25 հատ ապրանք արտադրելու համար փոփոխուն ծախսերդ 1000 դրամ ա, հաստատունը 500 , ընդհանուրը կլինի 1500: Միավոր փոփոխուն ծախսը կլինի 40 դրամ: Միավոր արտադրանքի ինքնարժեքը կկազմի 1500/25=60դրամ:
> Հիմա տեղական շուկայում դու մոնոպոլիստ դարձար, քո վաճառքը տեղական շուկայում 10-ից դարձավ 25(միջազգայինում մնաց նույնը, քանի որ միջազգայինում դու մոնոպոլիստ չես): Ստացվեց, որ ընդհանուր արտադրանքդ կավելանա 15 միավորով ու կկազմի 40 հատ: Փոփոխուն ծախսերդ կավելանա 40*15=600-ով եւ կկազմեն  1600: Հաստատուն ծախսերը կմնան նույնը՝500: Կստացվի, որ 40 հատ արտադրելու համար կպահանջվի ընդհանուր 2100 դրամի ծախս, այսինքն արտադրանքի միավորի ինքնարժեքը կկազմի 2100/40=5.25` նախկին 6-ի փոխարեն:
> Արդեն դու կարող ես միջազգային շուկայում ավելի ցածր ինքնարժեքով ապրանք առաջարկել:


Դե, իհարկե, ես քո պես հաշվարկներ դժվար կարողանամ անել :LOL: , բայց կուզենայի ընդգծել. :Smile: 
1.	Նախ՝ կարծում եմ ամեն դեպքում պետք է նշել արտադրատեսակը, որովհետեւ  արտադրության ծավալի ավելացումը կարող է բերել մասշտաբի էֆեկտի, որը կարող է  լինել ինչպես դրական, այնպես էլ բացասական: Ի դեպ, քո նախորդ գրառման մեջ դու գրել էիր կառաջանա մասշտաբի էֆեկտ, բայց չէիր շեշտել՝ ինչ էֆեկտ:
2.	Բացի այդ «ֆիշկան» արտադրության ծավալի ավելացումը չէ: Դու նշել ես փոփոխուն ծախսերի նույն մակարդակ քո հաշվարկում, բայց դա նայած արտադրատեսակ: Համամիտ եմ, որ խոշորամասշտաբի դեպքում մասնագիտացումը կարող է նպաստել ծախսումներիդ նվազմանը ու հանգեցնել դրական էֆեկտի (տվյալ դեպքում կարող ես արտադրության ծավալդ չփոխել, բայց դրական էֆեկտ ունենալ), բայց համաձայն չեմ, որ արտադրության ծավալի ավելացումից կբխի մասշտաբի դրական էֆեկտ, ինչպես դու ես հաշվարկներումդ նշել կամ էլ ճիշտ կարող է լինել  կոնկրետ արտադրատեսկի դեպքում: Արտադրության ավելացումը կարող է բերել ինչպես հաստատուն էֆեկտի, այնպես էլ բացասական էֆեկտի, այնպես էլ դրական էֆեկտի: :Xeloq: 
3. Դրական մասշտաբի էֆեկտ կարող ես ապահովել նաեւ ոչ մոնոպոլիայի դեպքում: :Smile: 




> Դե հիմա ասա, թե լայն սպառման ապրանքների համար ինչու էս սկզբունքը չի գործում:


Էս անգամ դասս լավ չեմ սովորել :LOL: , բայց մի երկու բան ասեմ էլի :Xeloq: 
1.	Կապիտալ ներդրումները այդքան էլ մեծ չեն ու մեծ ծախսեր չեն պահանջվում:Նույնը չեն  ՋԷԿ –ի վրա կատարված ներդրումները եւ մածունի արտադրության մեջ ծախսերդ: 
2.	Այս ապարանքատեսակների դեպքում եթե նույնիսկ առկա լինի դրական մասշտաբի էֆեկտ, բացասական էֆեկտը արատադրության ընդլայնման հետ կապված շուտ է առաջանալու: Սրանց դեպքում ճկունությունը առավել նպատակահարմար է, պրոֆիլի փոխումը պետք է հեշտ լինի: Իսկ դա խոշորամասշտաբի դեպքում հնարավոր չէ: :Xeloq: 
3.	Լայն սպառման առարկաները փոխարինիչներ շատ ունեն: Ու սպառողը տվյալ դեպքում շատ արագ կարող է անցնել այլ արտադրատեսակների սպառման: Այսինքն, լայն սպառման ապրանքների դեպքում սպառողների տրամադրությունը առաջնային է՝ նույնիսկ մոնոպոլիայի համար:
4.	Մրցակիցները շատ արագ ճյուղ կարող են ներթափանցել (ոչ Հայաստանի դեպքում :LOL: )
5.	Պետությունը չի թողնի, ոչ Հայաստանի դեպքում :LOL: 




> Չհասկացա, թե ինչի հետ ես համաձայն:
> Ծախսերի վերաբերյալ ասեմ, որ հենց հարցն էտ է, որ իրանք կարող են իրենց թույլ տալ այդպիսի ծախսեր անել:


Համամիտ եմ, որ խոշոր բիզնեսի դեպքում մասնագիտացման, նոր տեխնիկայի ներդրման հնարավորությունները, ԳՏ նորույթների ստեղծման հնարավորությունները մեծ են եւ իրենք իրենց թույլ կարող են տալ այդ ծախսերը:
Իսկ «բայցս» ենթադրում էր մոնոպոլիաների մի բացասական գիծ :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Վերադարձրու ինձ իմ KDWin-ը :Angry2: , ներվերս քայքայվեց :Cray:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ստեղ  ես կշեղվեմ իմ սկզբունքներից ու քեզ կհարցնեմ.
> -իսկ քա՞նի համաշխարհային ռեյտինգով առաջնակարգ համալսարանից ես դու խաբար:
> 
> …
> *հետո սկզբի համար արի վերցրու օրինակ Հարվարդի կամ Բերկլիի համալսարանների տարեկան բյուջեները,* ու կտեսնես որ ոչ մի մոնոպոլրիա դրան կարգով անգամ չի մոտենում: ավելին, դրան ԱՄՆ-ւ պես բյուջե ունեցող պետությունում բյուջեի առումով համարվում են համարժեք պետություն պետության մեջ: 
> …
> Հ.Գ. Խորհուրդ չէի տա սկսել չափագրել , թե ես ինչ գիտեմ ինչ չգիտեմ :  Դա մինիմում խոսում է երիտասարդ "չափագրողի" ցենզի մասին, այլ ոչ թե իմ գիտելիքների մասին:


Ինչքա՞ն է իրենց տարեկան բյուջեն ու որտեղի՞ց են գոյանում այդ միջոցները:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Դե, իհարկե, ես քո պես հաշվարկներ դժվար կարողանամ անել, բայց կուզենայի ընդգծել.
> 1.	Նախ՝ կարծում եմ ամեն դեպքում պետք է նշել արտադրատեսակը, որովհետեւ  արտադրության ծավալի ավելացումը կարող է բերել մասշտաբի էֆեկտի, որը կարող է  լինել ինչպես դրական, այնպես էլ բացասական: Ի դեպ, քո նախորդ գրառման մեջ դու գրել էիր կառաջանա մասշտաբի էֆեկտ, բայց չէիր շեշտել՝ ինչ էֆեկտ:
> 2.	Բացի այդ «ֆիշկան» արտադրության ծավալի ավելացումը չէ: Դու նշել ես *փոփոխուն* ծախսերի նույն մակարդակ քո հաշվարկում, բայց դա նայած արտադրատեսակ: Համամիտ եմ, որ խոշորամասշտաբի դեպքում մասնագիտացումը կարող է նպաստել ծախսումներիդ նվազմանը ու հանգեցնել դրական էֆեկտի (տվյալ դեպքում կարող ես արտադրության ծավալդ չփոխել, բայց դրական էֆեկտ ունենալ), բայց համաձայն չեմ, որ արտադրության ծավալի ավելացումից կբխի մասշտաբի դրական էֆեկտ, ինչպես դու ես հաշվարկներումդ նշել կամ էլ ճիշտ կարող է լինել  կոնկրետ արտադրատեսկի դեպքում: Արտադրության ավելացումը կարող է բերել ինչպես հաստատուն էֆեկտի, այնպես էլ բացասական էֆեկտի, այնպես էլ դրական էֆեկտի:
> 3. Դրական մասշտաբի էֆեկտ կարող ես ապահովել նաեւ ոչ մոնոպոլիայի դեպքում:


Կեղտ բռնեմ :Jpit: ՝ փոփոխուն չէ, հաստաուն:
Հաստատուն ու բացասական էֆեկտները դրանք մասնավոր դեպքեր են, դրանք սովորաբար լինում են այն ժամանակ, երբ արտադրության ծավալների ավելացման համար անհրաժեշտ է լրացուցիչ կապիտալ ներդրումներ կատարել,  նոր արտադրամաս  բացել, որը ասենք սկզբում լրիվ բեռնվածությամբ չի աշխատի ու  կմեծանան ծախսերը: Բայց մի մոռացի, որ մոնոպոլիան ազատ է վաճառքի ծավալները որոշելու մեջ ու արտադրանքի օպտիմալացման տեսանկյունից նա չի գնա այդ քայլին, այնպես որ նստի՛, 2 ես ստանում :Jpit: 




> Էս անգամ դասս լավ չեմ սովորել, բայց մի երկու բան ասեմ էլի
> 1.	Կապիտալ ներդրումները այդքան էլ մեծ չեն ու մեծ ծախսեր չեն պահանջվում:Նույնը չեն  ՋԷԿ –ի վրա կատարված ներդրումները եւ մածունի արտադրության մեջ ծախսերդ: 
> 2.	Այս ապարանքատեսակների դեպքում եթե նույնիսկ առկա լինի դրական մասշտաբի էֆեկտ, բացասական էֆեկտը արատադրության ընդլայնման հետ կապված շուտ է առաջանալու: Սրանց դեպքում ճկունությունը առավել նպատակահարմար է, պրոֆիլի փոխումը պետք է հեշտ լինի: Իսկ դա խոշորամասշտաբի դեպքում հնարավոր չէ:


Մեծ ներդրումները մեծ հատույց են ենթադրում: 
Բայց դա իմ ասածի հետ ընդհանրապես կապ չունի: Եթե նայես էտ ծախսերին տոկոսային հարաբերակցությամբ, այլ ոչ թե բացարձակ մեծությամբ, կտեսնես, որ ճիշտ եմ :Smile: 



> 3.	Լայն սպառման առարկաները փոխարինիչներ շատ ունեն: Ու սպառողը տվյալ դեպքում շատ արագ կարող է անցնել այլ արտադրատեսակների սպառման: Այսինքն, լայն սպառման ապրանքների դեպքում սպառողների տրամադրությունը առաջնային է՝ նույնիսկ մոնոպոլիայի համար:
> 4.	Մրցակիցները շատ արագ ճյուղ կարող են ներթափանցել (ոչ Հայաստանի դեպքում)
> 5.	Պետությունը չի թողնի, ոչ Հայաստանի դեպքում


Իսկ սա ի՞նչ կապ ուներ :Think: 





> Հ.Գ. Վերադարձրու ինձ իմ KDWin-ը, ներվերս քայքայվեց


Մաղարիչ արա, վերադարձնեմ :LOL:

----------


## Katka

Մորֆիուս ջան, կամ դու չես փորձում հասկանալ ու խորանալ իմ գրառումների մեջ, կամ էլ ես իրոք լավ չեմ բացատրում, վերջինի դեպքում կներես, ուղղակի շատ հաճախ դժվարանում եմ մատչելի բացատրել հասկացածս՝ կարծելով, որ դիմացինը կես խոսքից պիտի հասկանա:




> Եթե *միայն* միջազգային շուկայում է աշխատում, ապա այո, բայց ես տենց ընկերություն չգիտեմ, որ միայն միջազգային շուկայում աշխատի: 
> Նայի դու ներքին շուկայում վաճառում ես 10 հատ ապրանք/մրցակցային պայմաններում/, արտաքին շուկայում 15 հատ: Հիմա մոնոպոլիստ դարձար ու սկսեցիր տեղական շուկայում վաճառել 30 հատ: Ստացվում է մեծացրեցիր արտադրության ծավալները, հետեւաբար եւ կգործի մասշտաբի էֆեկտը եւ դա կբերի արտահանված ապրանքի գնի էժանացմանը եւ նրա գնային մրցունակության բարձրացմանը(իհարկե, տեղական շուկայի համար դա բացասական է):


Այս դեպքում արտադրության ծավալի ավելացումը ենթադրում է նաեւ արտադրական կարողությունների ավելացում: Ձեռնարկությունը իր հին կարողություններով չի կարող սկսել արտադրել ավելի շատ արտադրանք, այսինքն միջին ծախսերը ընկերության մեծանում են: 
Եվ եթե միջին ծախսերը ձեռնարկության մասշտաբի մեծացման հետ նվազում են, առկա է մասշտաբի դրական էֆեկտ, հակառակ դեպքում՝ բացասական:  :Smile: 




> Հաստատուն ու բացասական էֆեկտները դրանք մասնավոր դեպքեր են, դրանք սովորաբար լինում են այն ժամանակ, երբ արտադրության ծավալների ավելացման համար անհրաժեշտ է լրացուցիչ կապիտալ ներդրումներ կատարել, նոր արտադրամաս բացել, որը ասենք սկզբում լրիվ բեռնվածությամբ չի աշխատի ու կմեծանան ծախսերը: Բայց մի մոռացի, որ մոնոպոլիան ազատ է վաճառքի ծավալները որոշելու մեջ ու արտադրանքի օպտիմալացման տեսանկյունից նա չի գնա այդ քայլին, այնպես որ նստի՛, 2 ես ստանում


Ես, գուցե, լավ չեմ սովորել :LOL: , բայց առաջին անգամ եմ լսում, որ հաստատուն եւ բացասական էֆեկտները մասնավոր դեպքեր են: Ամեն դեպքում նշիր աղբյուրը՝կարդամ:
Մասշտաբի դրական էֆեկտը պայմանավորված է արտադրության մասնագիտացմամբ, բացի այդ խոշորամասշտաբում նոր տեխնիկա, տեխնոլոգիա է կիրառվում, ինչի հաշվին տնտեսում է առաջանում, ինչի արդյունքում միջին ծախսերդ նվազում են: Էլի շեշտեմ` արտադրության ծավալի ավելացումը մասշտաբի դրական էֆեկտ չէ: Մասշտաբի ավելացումը ձեռնարկության ընդլայնումն է , կարողությունների մեծացումը. դրական է, երբ ինտենսիվ են կիրառվում արտադրության գործոնները: 
Ես քո նշած դեպքի հետ համամիտ չեմ: Դու կարող ես կապիտալ ներդրումներ կատարել, որից հատույցը սկզբում քիչ լինի, ծախսերի համեմատ, բայց սա չի նշանակում, որ մասշտաբիդ ավելացումը հանգեցրեց բացասական էֆեկտի: Բացասական էֆեկտ կարող է հենց մոնոպոլիստների դեպքում առաջանալ, երբ հետագա ընդլայնումը բերում է կառավարաման լճացման: Այս ռիսկը առավել մեծ է հենց քո նշած մոնոպլիաներում:




> Նայի դու արտադրում ես 25 հատ ապրանք(10 հատը տեղական շուկայում ես վաճառում, 15-ը միջազգային): 25 հատ ապրանք արտադրելու համար փոփոխուն ծախսերդ 1000 դրամ ա, հաստատունը 500 , ընդհանուրը կլինի 1500: Միավոր փոփոխուն ծախսը կլինի 40 դրամ: Միավոր արտադրանքի ինքնարժեքը կկազմի 1500/25=60դրամ:
> Հիմա տեղական շուկայում դու մոնոպոլիստ դարձար, քո վաճառքը տեղական շուկայում 10-ից դարձավ 25(միջազգայինում մնաց նույնը, քանի որ միջազգայինում դու մոնոպոլիստ չես): Ստացվեց, որ ընդհանուր արտադրանքդ կավելանա 15 միավորով ու կկազմի 40 հատ: Փոփոխուն ծախսերդ կավելանա 40*15=600-ով եւ կկազմեն  1600: Հաստատուն ծախսերը կմնան նույնը՝500: Կստացվի, որ 40 հատ արտադրելու համար կպահանջվի ընդհանուր 2100 դրամի ծախս, այսինքն արտադրանքի միավորի ինքնարժեքը կկազմի 2100/40=5.25` նախկին 6-ի փոխարեն:
> Արդեն դու կարող ես միջազգային շուկայում ավելի ցածր ինքնարժեքով ապրանք առաջարկել:





> Կեղտ բռնեմ՝ փոփոխուն չէ, հաստաուն:


Հա, տես, երեւի այդ պահին մտածում էի փոփոխունի մասին:  :Smile: Եթե մենք խոսում ենք մասշտաբի մասին, վերցնում ենք երկար ժամանակահատված, որի ընթացքում փոխվում են եւ հաստատուն, եւ փոփոխուն ծախսերը:Այստեղից քո հաշվարկի մեջ դու փոփոխիր նաեւ հաստատուն ծախսերը:  :Smile: 




> Մեծ ներդրումները մեծ հատույց են ենթադրում: 
> Բայց դա իմ ասածի հետ ընդհանրապես կապ չունի: Եթե նայես էտ ծախսերին տոկոսային հարաբերակցությամբ, այլ ոչ թե բացարձակ մեծությամբ, կտեսնես, որ ճիշտ եմ


Քո ասածի հետ այնքանով կապ ունի, որ կան ոլորտներ, որ առավել նպատակահարմար է մի ձեռնարկությունում մեծ ծախսեր կատարել՝ ՋԷԿ, կան ոլորտներ, որ քանի որ մասշտաբից հատույցը հաստատուն է, կարելի է ունենալ մի քանի ձեռնարկություն՝ կոշիկի արտադրություն: 


Մնացածը թե ինչ կապ ունի, ոնց ուզում ես հասկացիր :LOL:  Հոգնեցի :Smile: 


Հ.Գ. Ի՞նչ մաղարիչ ես ուզում :Smile: Թեկուզ հարմարվել եմ արդեն :Smile:

----------


## Armavir

> Հայաստանին ոչ մի արդյունաբերություն էլ պետք չէ: Այսինքն այն տեսքով, ինչպես որ պատկերացնում է թեմայի հեղինակը:
> Հայաստանը բավական է, որ վարի ճիշտ արտաքին ու ներքին քաղաքականություն, և փակուղուց/տուպիկից վերածի տարանցիկ ու քաղաքակրթությունները իրար կապող երկրի, ու մեկ էլ դրա համապատասխան ինֆրաստուկտուրաները ու բանկերը զարգացնի, դա հեիք է մի 2 միլիոն մարդ կուշտ ու երջանիկ պահելու համար: Իսկ մարդիկ կաշխատեն այդ ստրուկտուրաներում:
> …
> Իսկ կոնկուրենտ արդյունաբերության համար նախ համապատասխան կադրեր Հայաստանում գոյութուն չունեն, երկրորդն էլ համապատասխան միջոցներ/ռեսուրսներ չկան: Ես սա ասում եմ այն դեպքի համար, երբ ենթադրվում է որ կոռուպցիան 0-ական մակարդակի վրա է բերված: Իսկ հիմիկվա "պետության" դեպքում ամեն ինչ անիմաստ է /կարճ ասած/:


Լրիվ հիմարություն եք ասում: Էդ բանկերն ու ոչմի կոնկրետ բան չստեղծող հիմնարկները մլիցեքի ու դասախոսների հետ ինչի՞ հաշվին պիտի գոյատեվեն: Բերեք Բուրկինա-Ֆասոում հա բանկեր բացենք ու ինֆրաստրուկտուրա շինենք: Բայց մինչ դեռ ռեալ արտադրությունը, կամ էլ գոնե տուրիզմը չզարգանա, ոչ բանկերը, ոչ էլ ինֆրաստրուկտուրան ոչմի եկամուտ չեն բերի: 
Այսինքն, նրանում, որ Հայաստանը կմնա խղճուկ 2 միլլիոնանոց երկիր, ոչմի վատ բան չեք էլ տեսնում: Բայց մի հարց, ինչպե՞ս ենք Ադրբեջանին դիմադրելու: Թուրքիաի մասին չեմ էլ խոսում: Իմիջայլոց Ադրբեջանը իրա էշ չուշկա ժողովրդով արդեն տրակտորներ ու բռոնեմեքենաներ է արտադրում:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Լրիվ հիմարություն եք ասում: Էդ բանկերն ու ոչմի կոնկրետ բան չստեղծող հիմնարկները մլիցեքի ու դասախոսների հետ ինչի՞ հաշվին պիտի գոյատեվեն: Բերեք Բուրկինա-Ֆասոում հա բանկեր բացենք ու ինֆրաստրուկտուրա շինենք: Բայց մինչ դեռ *ռեալ* արտադրությունը, կամ էլ գոնե *տուրիզմը* չզարգանա, ոչ բանկերը, ոչ էլ ինֆրաստրուկտուրան ոչմի եկամուտ չեն բերի:


Տուրիզմի զարգացումը հայաստանում նույն ձևի իդեա-ֆիքս է, ինչպես ծանր արդյունաբերությունը ու մեքենաշինությունը: 
Հայաստանում երբեք չի կարող զարգանալ ոչ տուրիզմի ոլորտը, ոչ էլ "ռեալ" արտադրությունը, որովհետև մեր աշխարհքաղաքական իրավճակը, աշխարհագրական դիրքը, սեփական հումքի բացակայությունը խիստ անբարենպաստ պայմաններ են ստեղծում  դրանց համար:
Միակ բանը, ինչ այստեղ կարող է զարգանալ` ծառայությունների ոլորտն է, դե ու մի թեթև էլ երևի թեթև արդյունաբերությունը /չհաշված այն ոլորտները, որտեղ չինացիները արդեն գել են կտրել/  :Wink:

----------

davidus (02.07.2009)

----------


## davidus

> Բայց մինչ դեռ ռեալ արտադրությունը, կամ էլ գոնե տուրիզմը չզարգանա, ոչ բանկերը, ոչ էլ ինֆրաստրուկտուրան ոչմի եկամուտ չեն բերի:


համաձայն եմ, բայց ժողովուրդ ջան, եկեք էտ տուրիզմը մի չսարքենք մեզ փրկող միակ ուղին... եկեք մի քիչ ռեալ նայենք... Հայաստանը տուրիզմի զարգացման համար առանձնապես մեծ նախապայմաններ չունի..... մի քանի օր առաջ Euronews թե Eurosport ալիքով տեսա Ադրբեջանի հոլովակը, նախանձությունից տեղս չէի գտնում  :Shok:   :Angry2: 
Էսօր Հայաստանը հնարավորություն չունի ծանր արդյունաբերություն զարգացնել, սակայն շատ մեծ հնարավորություն ունի IT-ի բնագավառում լուրջ /բառիս ամենաիսկական իմաստով/ հաջողությունների հասնելու.... այս դեպքում պետական աջակցություն և հսկողություն է հարկավոր, որպեսզի դրսից եկած կազմակերպությունները ջրի գնով մեզ չաշխատացնեն ու դրա դիմաց ահռելի շահույթներ ստանան...... ցանկացած դեպքում, առանց պետական միջամտության տնտեսությունը արագ զարգացնել հնարավոր չէ.....

----------


## Armavir

> Տուրիզմի զարգացումը հայաստանում նույն ձևի իդեա-ֆիքս է, ինչպես ծանր արդյունաբերությունը ու մեքենաշինությունը: 
> Հայաստանում երբեք չի կարող զարգանալ ոչ տուրիզմի ոլորտը, ոչ էլ "ռեալ" արտադրությունը, որովհետև մեր աշխարհքաղաքական իրավճակը, աշխարհագրական դիրքը, սեփական հումքի բացակայությունը խիստ անբարենպաստ պայմաններ են ստեղծում  դրանց համար:


Ընդհանրապես "չենք կարող", "բացարձակ հնարավոր չե", "երբեք չենք կարողանա" և այլ նման դոգմաները/իսկ դրանք հենց դոգմաներեն/ չեն աջակցում որևիցե մի բարենպաստ առաջխաղացմանը : Հրեաները մի լավ տրամաբանություն ունեն, ասում են ամեն անելանելի վիճակից կա առնվազն երկու ելք: Բերեք Ճապոնիաին նայենք, մի քանի պուճուր, ոչ հատուկ բերի ու առանց որևե լուրջ ռեսուրսների կղզիներ են, որտեղ բնակվում է մոտ 130 միլլիոն մարդ: Չեմ ասում էլ ամեն օր ցնցող երկրաշարժների ու քաղաքները խորտակող ցունամիների մասին: Էդ տրամաբանությունից որ ելնենք, ուրեմն ճապոնացիները հիմա պիտի սովից սատկեին: Իհարկե, Ճապոնիան ծովի ելք ունի, բայց չունի ցամաքային սահմաններ ուրիշ երկրների հետ և դա ունի ինչպես իր առավելությունները, այնպես էլ թորությունները: Բայց կապ չունե, ես չեմ գտնում, որ եթե ճապոնացիները ծովի ելք չունենաին, ուրեմն աղքատ երկիր կունենաին, առանց արդյունաբերության:
Ես համոզված եմ հետևյալում, մենք ոչ միայն հզոր, այլ ընդանրապես, առնվազն հեռու ապագայում, գոյատևելու շանս չունենք թուրքերի մեջ, սեփական ուժերով ինքնապաշտպանության անընդունակ եղնելու պայմաններում/ինչպես Նժդեհներ ասում/, իսկ սեփական ուժերը դա ոչ միայն սեփական բանակն է, այլ նաև սեփական, ինչքան հնարավոր է ուրիշներից անկախ, արդյունաբերությունը:




> Միակ բանը, ինչ այստեղ կարող է զարգանալ` ծառայությունների ոլորտն է,


Հույսով եմ, որ "էն" "ծառայությունների" զարգացումը ինկատի չունեք  :Tongue: 




> դե ու մի թեթև էլ երևի թեթև արդյունաբերությունը /չհաշված այն ոլորտները, որտեղ չինացիները արդեն գել են կտրել/


Գոնե, առաջնահերթ մեր ներքին պահանջները բավարարենք/ու դա ոչ միայն թեթև արդյունաբերությանն է վերաբերվում/:
Օրինակ բերեմ, էս վերջերս Հայաստանում/Տավուշի մարզում, եթե չեմ սխալվում/ ակումուլյատորների գործարան բացեցին: Դա, փաստորեն, մեքենաշինություն է: Առաջին հերթին ըստ պլանի ակումուլյատորներով կապահովվի Հայաստանը, իսկ մի 2 տարուց արդեն հնարավոր կլինի հասնել 100 000 հատ/տարում ցուցանշանին ու դուրս գալ Վրաստանի, Ռուսաստանի ու նաև Ադրբեջանի շուկա:

----------


## Katka

> Հայաստանում *երբեք* չի կարող զարգանալ ոչ տուրիզմի ոլորտը, ոչ էլ "ռեալ" արտադրությունը, որովհետև մեր աշխարհքաղաքական իրավճակը, աշխարհագրական դիրքը, սեփական հումքի բացակայությունը խիստ անբարենպաստ պայմաններ են ստեղծում  դրանց համար:


Ֆրեյա՞ :LOL:  Էս «երբեք»-ը ի՞նչ է նշանակում: Բա էլ ինչի՞ համար ենք տանջվում, գլուխ ջարդում, դեբիլ, անգրագետ շեֆերի հետ գլուխ դնում, հետն էլ նյարդեր սղոցում, հենա ճամպրուկները հավաքում ենք ու հայդա Կոլումբուսի երկիրը զարգացնենք  :LOL: Գոնե ասեիր *դեռ* :LOL: ...
Իսկ աշխարհաքաղաքական դիրքը պատճառ չի, այլ ընդամենը արդարացում նրանց համար, ում ձեռնտու է: Ընդամենը մի փոքր ցանկություն, եւ կարող ենք զարգացնել մեր երկիրը: Ուղղակի ոչ մի կերպ մեծամասնության ու փոքրամասնության շահերը չեն բախվում. դա մեծամասնության՝մեր, մեղքն է: Ծույլ ենք ու պահանջկոտ ու շուտ ձեռքերը վեր բարձրացնող :Cool: 



> Միակ բանը, ինչ այստեղ կարող է զարգանալ` ծառայությունների ոլորտն է, դե ու մի թեթև էլ երևի թեթև արդյունաբերությունը /չհաշված այն ոլորտները, որտեղ չինացիները արդեն գել են կտրել/


Դե՛,շատ լավ է ,գոնե այստեղից կարելի է սկսել, կամաց-կամաց գուցե ներդրումներն էլ հոսեն այլ ոլորտներ :Ok: :Բայց ի՞նչ ծառայություններ :Xeloq:

----------

